# DIY Sun Gun - romanian version, cost under 5 GPB!!!



## angajatul

This project started after trying with my friend Razvan aka *brautomobile* to find a way to have a sun gun similar light at a lower price.

Project and design by *Razvan* aka *brautomobile* , engineered by *angajatul* 

You will need :

- a broken hair dryer or a really cheap one
- a 50W halogen bulb
- a socket for the bulb

Tools :

- isolating tape
- cordless drill 
- philips screwdriver
- hot glue gun
- a file
- pliers
- cutter
- a small piece of metal or something similar
- a screw 3x10 ( i used a 3x25 since it was the smaller I had)

Time : 30 minutes 

So....lets start
I had this broken hairdryer










The bulb



















The bulb socket



















First thing I did was to remove the front piece of the hairdryer



















Take it apart




























Remove and cut off the heating unit



















Cut the isolation at the end of the wires with a cutter or a special tool like the one in the pic










To get this...










Connect the bulb socket to them for a test










Isolate for safety



















Test it....










No back to construction.Put the bulb next to the dryer end to see how much room you have to make for it










Start cutting the grid




























Test to see if it fits
In this case the edges needed some refinement...see the red circled part.
I used a file for it





































Test again for fitting...










Now you need something to put the bulb socket onto.I used a metal sheet from a rigips profile










Bend it to get the necessary form




























Using a cordless drill with a PZ1 bit screw it into place





































Put the assembly back inside










I used a hot gun to put it into place but any other easier way you find will do



















The front part now










Rewire it










Isolate the wires










Mount the back piece










And voila........














































Some pics with Razvan's one in action


----------



## james_death

Intresting


----------



## ant_s

Looks pretty impressive, good 50/50 pic showing it works aswel.


----------



## 91davidw

Nice ingenuity there, top marks 

Cheers 
David


----------



## CliveP

Good stuff! Now you need to work out if you can produce them in quantity and ship them to the UK!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Jem

That mighty impressive!

Only things I would say is the hot glue is likely to melt, and the wires either side of the bulb holder look very close to the metal strip and could chafe through and short.

Other than that, top work:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Is that the type of bulb in a sun gun. I mean, to the op, great job and many thanks, but if its that easy i dont really need it to look like a sun gun. If that is the type of bulb surely we could all just mock something up and save 400 notes, couldn't we?


----------



## Davemm

looks good, if only i had the time to do this.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

the heat those bulbs generate will make it fun to use for long periods


----------



## ant_s

stangalang said:


> Is that the type of bulb in a sun gun. I mean, to the op, great job and many thanks, but if its that easy i dont really need it to look like a sun gun. If that is the type of bulb surely we could all just mock something up and save 400 notes, couldn't we?


I did wonder that myself, but i've never looked into the sun guns so nto sure what type of bulb they use.


----------



## RandomlySet

Looks good.... The cost of the Sun Gun is shocking IMO, so are the bulbs... But then again, if it's tagged as a "detailing" item, the price rockets up!

Would be worth trying some DIY.... Would be good to try a battery powered version


----------



## nickmak

Now that's ingenuity! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

BTW: How did you arrive at the figure of £5? I bet a cheap hair dryer from tesco is £3-£4, then a bulb for about a quid, maybe the socket for 50p-£1 from wilkos, bit of metal etc..... definately something I'm gonna look into


----------



## AtoDTEL

good little diy tool may have to give this one a try :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha

You could be in the a-team coming up with ideas like that!!


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER

Romanian ingenuity:thumb:


----------



## SamurI

Genius use of the hair dryer! Been trying to come up with a decent handheld host for my diy sun gun for a while now. 

How do you find It in continous use?

I would have thought it would get very hot, no?


----------



## Guest

awesome......


----------



## boyasaka

yes like someone says any hand held halogen lamp will replicate a sun gun ,, be it a 50 quid 500 watt halogen flood light from screw fix or anything else ,, just shows how much we get ripped off paying 100 quid plus for a so called sun gun x


----------



## Alzay

Have you have ever handled one of these bulbs when hot, I can see a trip to casualty with burns to the hands.


----------



## Nanoman

boyasaka said:


> yes like someone says any hand held halogen lamp will replicate a sun gun ,, be it a 50 quid 500 watt halogen flood light from screw fix or anything else ,, just shows how much we get ripped off paying 100 quid plus for a so called sun gun x


£100? Try £400 mate!!!

What a brilliant thread. I did think you were going to keep the fan in even after you'd removed the heating element. This would keep it cool???

You can buy the proper bulb here >>> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-sun-gun-accessories-and-parts-cat11.html

I have to say that having a mains powered sun gun is a genius idea -the battery life is terrible.

I think you might be onto something here!!!

Edit: bulb is 12v so it should be possible to use this off the car lighter socket. Would need to check currents etc. You could do it off the mains with a voltage converter. I reckon you could buy the bits from maplin to make one of these that would run on 12v from the car or off the mains for less than £20.


----------



## amiller

Find epoch's thread on his diy sun gun.


----------



## amiller

PB description of SunGun said:


> the patented 35W bulb outputs up to 3000 lux of fully daylight balanced light (Colour Rendering Index > 99%)


That is why it is more expensive. And better for spotting paint defects.


----------



## AlexTsinos

looks good
Nice job!


----------



## ianFRST

thats awesome  :lol:

but sod trying that plugged into the mains!! if it was battery operated then maybe :lol:


----------



## boyasaka

grantwils said:


> £100? Try £400 mate!!!
> 
> What a brilliant thread. I did think you were going to keep the fan in even after you'd removed the heating element. This would keep it cool???
> 
> £400 quid ,,, wow thats serious money for basically a powerfull torch,, i bet if a factory in china were to make these they would be about 20 quid a pop and excellent idea of removing the heating element but leaving the fan in cos a halogen bulb does get very hot, i have 10 in my kitchen ceiling and when i walk under them i can feel the heat on my bald head lol


----------



## stevengeelan

I thought about doing this before but my idea was to house it in a broken cordless drill and power it off the 24v battery from the drill. 

Unfortunately I fixed my cordless, so never done it.

Fortunately I didn't have to buy a new cordless


----------



## gordonpuk

I don't like the look of the bulb holder wires tight against the sides of the metal plate,
if that plate's been cut it's going to have sharp sides just waiting to cut through the wires.


----------



## toni

:lol: That actually looks pretty goood :thumb:

But how is better than a 500W halogen lamp?


----------



## RandomlySet

just bought a bulb, only cost a pound and gives out same light rating as the 3M one! used 50w iirc. just need rest of the items now lol


----------



## CraigQQ

theres a few people mentioned the wires.. this is a basic guide.. if you build your own.. you can just change it to a thinner plate.. or different mounting method.. or rubber edging on the metal plate.. 

the heat melting the glue would i reckon be the main problem with the heat of the bulb.. 
what about high powered LEDS? the same as inspection lamps but a good few of them .. i have 100 led flexi strips... i can wrap them round and round to form a circle of 100 leds... could work.. might not be bright enough though!


----------



## stevengeelan

gordonpuk said:


> I don't like the look of the bulb holder wires tight against the sides of the metal plate,
> if that plate's been cut it's going to have sharp sides just waiting to cut through the wires.


You could just file the edges of the metal plate. Same as you would do with metal trunking used as containment for cables.


----------



## Herefordquattro

boyasaka said:


> grantwils said:
> 
> 
> 
> £100? Try £400 mate!!!
> 
> What a brilliant thread. I did think you were going to keep the fan in even after you'd removed the heating element. This would keep it cool???
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what i was thinking, genius he's going to use the fan minus the heating element to cool the halogen but no....
> 
> off out to the garage now to see what i have lying about:wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## Spoony

Certainly an interesting concept. I may give it a bash, wonder if the GF will mind if I use her hairdryer.


----------



## Culainn

Genius, pure genius. Great work :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Just looked on Tesco Direct site, and you can get a cheap hairdryer for £3.97. Unable to find the light fixture, even checked B&Q website and can't find one..... Anyone able to suuply a link please?

TIA

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

-Mat- said:


> Just looked on Tesco Direct site, and you can get a cheap hairdryer for £3.97. Unable to find the light fixture, even checked B&Q website and can't find one..... Anyone able to suuply a link please?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Mat
> 
> :thumb:


How far did you look squire?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GU10-Lamp-Hol...9817?pt=UK_Light_Fittings&hash=item588c743bf9


----------



## RandomlySet

Spoony said:


> How far did you look squire?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GU10-Lamp-Hol...9817?pt=UK_Light_Fittings&hash=item588c743bf9


Only on for 10minutes on our lasses Mobile Broadband connection.... Cheers fella, will check that out later at home 

edit: purchased.... Now just need to go to Tesco for a hairdryer


----------



## Spoony

-Mat- said:


> Only on for 10minutes on our lasses Mobile Broadband connection.... Cheers fella, will check that out later at home


It's alright, I'll keep you right lol. I may go forraging for a broken hairdryer soon.


----------



## Miglior

I appreciate the ingenuity but is no one else think it's an accident waiting to happen?


----------



## RandomlySet

as long as the wires are properly soldered n heat shrinked etc, it should be safe.


----------



## Rundie

Knock one up and I'll take it to work and see if it'll pass for a CE mark :thumb:


----------



## stevengeelan

-Mat- said:


> as long as the wires are properly soldered n heat shrinked etc, it should be safe.


+1

I would have connected into the connector block and done away with the switch on the handle.


----------



## RandomlySet

what would be the requirements be for that? if all goes well, I may consider makin a few more on demand


----------



## priceworth

I just bough one of those - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/400W-Compact-...y_Hair_Care_Hair_Dryer_PP&hash=item3cad49252a will have to wait quite a bit for the delivery but i hope the size is okay to insert a halogen lamp in it. Looks sensible.


----------



## Miglior

Do you know how hot those bulbs get???

Theres a reason why the price goes up on a professional product when the word detailing Is mentioned. Because it needs to be engineered in such a way that it does it's job flawlessly. You know the colour rendition is spot on with the sun gun. It's got a fan in the back to keep the bulb at a regular temperature, to keep the light output regular. 

Just buy a brinkman! Or a sun gun... Lol


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll be gettin a brinkman when I go to the states in a few weeks :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Miglior said:


> Do you know how hot those bulbs get???
> 
> Theres a reason why the price goes up on a professional product when the word detailing Is mentioned. Because it needs to be engineered in such a way that it does it's job flawlessly. You know the colour rendition is spot on with the sun gun. It's got a fan in the back to keep the bulb at a regular temperature, to keep the light output regular.
> 
> Just buy a brinkman! Or a sun gun... Lol


Where is your sense of adventure lol?

I could never justify a sun gun


----------



## Frothey

Miglior said:


> I appreciate the ingenuity but is no one else think it's an accident waiting to happen?


Just as well no-one at NASA thought that!


----------



## jamest

For a professional then yes I would advise a sun gun, but for the hobbiest...I don't see the point. This is more than suitable for the job and you can negate most of the risks fairly easily.

If you wanted to remove the heat issue, you could always get an LED bulb instead which even after being on for hours can be touched while on and will only feel a bare warmth off it.


----------



## edsel

Perfect hair dyer for bald people.


----------



## apmaman

Good thing about Gu10 is you get LED bulbs for it as well, so you can swap them around while having one gun


----------



## gregb

-Mat- said:


> just bought a bulb, only cost a pound and gives out same light rating as the 3M one! used 50w iirc. just need rest of the items now lol


Got a link to the bulb ?


----------



## Elliott19864

Can't see it getting too hot your only going to have it on for a few seconds to check the finish?


----------



## swordjo

There must be a way in which the existing fan of the hair dryer could be kept in tact allowing the heat to be kept down?


----------



## priceworth

yeah i would try to keep the fan and remove the heating element, if there's enough space that should work.


----------



## RandomlySet

gregb said:


> Got a link to the bulb ?


it was from poundland. no doubt I'll get flamed for that.



CupraElliott said:


> Can't see it getting too hot your only going to have it on for a few seconds to check the finish?


agreed.



swordjo said:


> There must be a way in which the existing fan of the hair dryer could be kept in tact allowing the heat to be kept down?


I'm gonna try and keep the fan in tact


----------



## Spoony

What about these: http://www.simplyled.co.uk/GU10-Hig...ASI5T.aspx?0&gclid=CI7bruiJ9KYCFQ4f4QodbXGfFw

not enough brightness?


----------



## mrwall

Derbyshire-stig said:


> the heat those bulbs generate will make it fun to use for long periods


I work in the electrical supply trade, You can buy "bulbs" r lamps as we know them where the heat is sent forward, 
has anyone ewer tried this with an Led Gu10?

unless you buy an Osram 4w or GE 5w (£30) you will not get anywhere near the same lumens output of a halogen gu10, 
it also pains me when I see people spending this sort of cash on import "bulbs" they are meant to recreate a flood light rather than a a spot light (to try and give the same light output)

can I give you a tip?.....try an electrical wholesaler like "edmundson electrical" (yes I do work for them!) they deal witha company called stearn who sell Deltech gu10 led's for less money and are of reasonable quality.

just my 10 pennies worth.


----------



## Hazbobsnr

Hi There.

3M Sun Gun bulb for £43.00, am i missing something or is someone having a laugh.:lol: 

Looks like the sort of bulb you can get from screwfix etc for a tenth of the price.:speechles 

Cheers.:thumb:

Dave.


----------



## priceworth

they are having a laugh overall when they [email protected] someone with their price(s), 3m are overall very, very ........ very overpriced. I bet it doesn't cost them more than £30 to make it in china (that includes import, transport and all kind of stuff). But anyway ...


----------



## nath69uk

I've been working on something similiar to this, problem being is getting the casing right. Very good idea using the hairdryer but a little too pikie IMO for mass production.


----------



## Nanoman

Just had a quick look on tinterweb. You can get 12v hairdryers so I think I'll have a look out for one which would be suitable i.e. bulb fits and can leave fan in without heating element. They already come with the correct cable for using off a car lighter socket. Ideal.


----------



## priceworth

or you can just buy cheap inverter like this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/75W-12V-DC-11...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cb4c2b1db

it will be okay to run 50w halogen.


----------



## mlgt

Very impressive and well documented. Well done!


----------



## Nanoman

priceworth said:


> or you can just buy cheap inverter like this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/75W-12V-DC-11...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3cb4c2b1db
> 
> it will be okay to run 50w halogen.


Thanks but the 12v hairdryer already comes with the cable and being honest I'd rather not use a home made 230v death trap even though I consider myself reasonably competent at basic things like this.

I'll be buying the proper sun gun bulb (or alternative with same output) after all the original sun gun is 12v.


----------



## mrwall

grantwils said:


> Thanks but the 12v hairdryer already comes with the cable and being honest I'd rather not use a home made 230v death trap even though I consider myself reasonably competent at basic things like this.
> 
> I'll be buying the proper sun gun bulb (or alternative with same output) after all the original sun gun is 12v.


if someone posts up the details of the bulb I'll see if I can source cheaply and post the details, give me something to do for an hour :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

mrwall said:


> if someone posts up the details of the bulb I'll see if I can source cheaply and post the details, give me something to do for an hour :thumb:


I think it's unique to 3M. Just google '35W Color Corrective Bulb' and you'll get it.

1200-2100 LUX on 12V
>2100 LUX on 14.4V
*99.35% CRI* <<<<<< that's the important bit
4700 Kelvin


----------



## mrwall

will be made by the big boys like Osram, sylvania or GE, what cap is it?...gu10?


----------



## Nanoman

Just found this which appears to be the same for less than a tenner.

http://www.svenlight.co.uk/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=1e556f333acc3a6aa279f7bf77041c68 Links to 35 and 50 watt at the bottom. Loads to choose from but they do a 4700k 36 degrees which looks the same (i know next to nothing about bulbs though!).

3M one looks like GU10. Datasheet for the 3M bulb here >> http://www.shop3m.com/60440096729.html << doesn't mention GU10 but image looks right.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Liking this thread.


----------



## priceworth

almost 100% sure it's GU10, look at page 7 at this - http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?66666UuZjcFSLXTtNxftlxT2EVuQEcuZgVs6EVs6E666666--


----------



## burger

Will watch this with interest see which bulbs people can find


----------



## priceworth

It will be funny if it turns out thats it's just usual £1 GU10 bulb ;D


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

These are the same Kelvin rating of the 3M ones of 4700k.

http://www.sadbox.co.uk/solux-daylight-dichroic-24deg-4700k-p-54.html

Just dont know what that is in Lux.


----------



## Guest

Great idea :thumb: might copy this but I've got a great wee led torch that I use at the minute. As for the price of a genuine sun gun, it's a bit beyond a joke.


----------



## brautomobile

toni said:


> :lol: That actually looks pretty goood :thumb:
> 
> But how is better than a 500W halogen lamp?


I think it's easier to spot buffer trails and light holograms which cannot be spotted with the halogen lamp


----------



## RandomlySet

I was hoping 3M would make a post in here.... Would love to hear them "justify" the cost of a tourch (and spare parts etc)


----------



## Hoppo32

Mirror Finish said:


> These are the same Kelvin rating of the 3M ones of 4700k.
> 
> http://www.sadbox.co.uk/solux-daylight-dichroic-24deg-4700k-p-54.html
> 
> Just dont know what that is in Lux.


That would be perfect m8, just a shame the fitting isn't GU10.


----------



## nath69uk

Hoppo32 said:


> That would be perfect m8, just a shame the fitting isn't GU10.


That end is just as popular as the Gu10 it just pushes in rather than in and twist, cant remember the name of it now.


----------



## nath69uk

Gu 5.3


----------



## nath69uk

Why doesnt someone who has a sun gun whip the bulb out and tell us what it says on the back of it?


----------



## priceworth

Because they wouldnt like it when they paid £400++ for the 'gun'


----------



## nath69uk

grantwils said:


> Just found this which appears to be the same for less than a tenner.
> 
> http://www.svenlight.co.uk/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=1e556f333acc3a6aa279f7bf77041c68 Links to 35 and 50 watt at the bottom. Loads to choose from but they do a 4700k 36 degrees which looks the same (i know next to nothing about bulbs though!).
> 
> 3M one looks like GU10. Datasheet for the 3M bulb here >> http://www.shop3m.com/60440096729.html << doesn't mention GU10 but image looks right.


Taken from svenlight.co.uk...



> 4700K (D50)
> Providing a very accurate simulation of D50 for doing color matching the 4700K version is used by colour professionals such as automotive repair shops. It is also very popular among photographers who use the 4700K for colour proofing/colour management.


----------



## pringle_addict

Please do correct me if I am wrong though, but is the sun-gun's primary purpose to help achieve colour matching?

For this, I agree that you need the right temperature of light, wattage and max coverage of visible spectrum, but for swirl spotting, surely you just need a good strong light source, and by the final pics of the OPs photos, this does the job very well.


----------



## PaulN

This is pretty impressive Great work. :thumb:


----------



## big ben

slightly cheaper than a sun gun :lol:

and looking at them photos it does just as good job


----------



## gregb

Hoppo32 said:


> That would be perfect m8, just a shame the fitting isn't GU10.


Doesn't need to be GU10 if you want a 240v torch. Just mount a "kitchen" 240v to 12V lighting transformer in yout "hairdryer" then plug it in.


----------



## nath69uk

Which bulb would be better 35w or 50w?


----------



## Hoppo32

gregb said:


> Doesn't need to be GU10 if you want a 240v torch. Just mount a "kitchen" 240v to 12V lighting transformer in yout "hairdryer" then plug it in.


I know it doesn't have to be GU10 but i already have some GU10 fittings and the lamp that Mirror linked to is the perfect colour temp just the wrong fitting for me


----------



## priceworth

dont worry that much about the bulb colour, as said it's only important if you are going to look for colour matching.


----------



## nudda

Innovation at its best - well done!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

priceworth said:


> dont worry that much about the bulb colour, as said it's only important if you are going to look for colour matching.


Kind of makes sence then as the Sun Gun is mostly found in body shops.

Logically then for us detailers it seems a bit of a waste of money for just swirl spotting.

Still be interested to get a 4700k bulb and knock up some kind of low voltage device.


----------



## nath69uk

The GU 5.3 is 12v, so why not wire it direct and have it on a cigarette lighter plug?


----------



## dooka

or do the maglite mod..


----------



## DW58

Great ingenuity - well done!


----------



## SamurI

Mirror Finish said:


> Kind of makes sence then as the Sun Gun is mostly found in body shops.
> 
> Logically then for us detailers it seems a bit of a waste of money for just swirl spotting.
> 
> Still be interested to get a 4700k bulb and knock up some kind of low voltage device.


This is my 'lighting rig' i've been using.





Made from a Screwfix site lamp, 12V transformer from Toolstation (£3), PAR lighting can (£10) and 12V Halogen bulb (my solux gave up the ghost and been using a cheap Sylvania since (45p))

Works well and does give a better focused light for swirl spotting. Was better with the solux though, less glare and nicer whiter light.

Have been looking out for suitable hand held host so going to give the hairdryer a go.


----------



## SamurI

qstix said:


> or do the maglite mod..


I looked into this and for about £120 you can construct a rechargeable Li-Ion powered regulated unit using a solux bulb, and get about an hour run time out of it.

Funds didn't allow me actually go ahead though.


----------



## Baracuda

Impressive ! Thank you for sharing.

What's the conclusion on the light bulb, what should we get ? 

Found a picture of the 3M bulb, hope it helps


----------



## mr cooper

A&E written all over this one. LOL


----------



## prokopas

My congratulations on the idea and the implementation. I'll have to try it for sure

Just a quick thought: How about using a multi Led Spot (for less temperature), power it through an appropriate old cell phone charger and retain the housing?


----------



## gregb

prokopas said:


> My congratulations on the idea and the implementation. I'll have to try it for sure
> 
> Just a quick thought: How about using a multi Led Spot (for less temperature), power it through an appropriate old cell phone charger and retain the housing?


Yes you could try that but then it wouldn't be a DIY Sun Gun as per the thread title.

Best option I see so far is the 4700K bulbs for about 8 quid. from the link posted. Not sure what the light output is though. When I looked on the Phillips site only the 10 degree bulb gave the 4100 light output with the 35W 36 degree bulb only outputting 550.


----------



## gregb

Ok just ordered a couple of those 47K svenlight bulbs. Worth a punt for £20 quid.


----------



## angajatul

He he , glad to see that our little project had such a success 

About the heat problem, as someone already said, if it is used just for checking the results of your work or for a few pics it is ok.And besides, most of the heat is generated in the front side of the light bulb so outside.

Thank you everyone for your comments.
Glad that we could contribute with something


----------



## Planet Man

Have to take my hat off to you. As a former lighting engineer that is a brilliant piece of improvisation:thumb:

Their is a key difference in the light output and colour temperature between your product and the sun gun in addition the lamp in the sun gun is designed for 'rough service' and using your version as a rough service product will affect the lamp life.

The Sun Gun was brought to the market for the car paint/bodyshop industry and as such it was not intended for the detailing market. It has been adopted by detailers but the colour rendition is what the Sun gun was all about and not for swirl spotting and paint correction.

But overall I have to give nothing but praise for your work at producing a very useful tool for paint correction.

Cost £5 but an awful lot of work went into it:thumb:


----------



## andy_ad567

found these bulbs GU10 and led so would reduce heat some watt lol some watt.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GU10-MR16-21-...Bulbs&var=&hash=item84b7818449#ht_2465wt_1104

Just ordered all parts will post up when finished.


----------



## Dan Clark

Brilliant! 

A recession beating item!


----------



## nath69uk

I've just completed a rechargeable wireless one. Works a treat. Just waiting for the battery to do a couple of charge cycles before I do a full burn test to see what sort of battery life I can achieve from a couple of different batteries. 

Once I have a better picture of this I will then give the go ahead and have a few made up for re sale.

Watch this space!


----------



## Desertduck

The bulb is 12v (most of this type seem to be 240v) its 35w and a GU10 fitting by the looks of it on my gun ! Hope this helps and if someone can find a cheaper alternative let me know !! :thumb:


----------



## martyp

Great idea and it works great too. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## cool

hi guys
ive been reading this post with great interest as im new to this detailing lark and know the equipment isnt cheap.
ive installed a few HIDs on cars and came across these just as an example and waaaaaay cheaper than the sun gun.#
wot do u guys think of these?
http://www.lightec-autostyle.co.uk/flashlight-torch-6000k-high-power-1600-lumens-p-69.html

thanks for reading fellas :buffer:


----------



## nath69uk

cooltints said:


> hi guys
> ive been reading this post with great interest as im new to this detailing lark and know the equipment isnt cheap.
> ive installed a few HIDs on cars and came across these just as an example and waaaaaay cheaper than the sun gun.#
> wot do u guys think of these?
> http://www.lightec-autostyle.co.uk/flashlight-torch-6000k-high-power-1600-lumens-p-69.html
> 
> thanks for reading fellas :buffer:


I run an HID business myself and have often thought about this, however I dont think the torch is the way forward. I was thinking more along the lines of the projector type lamps and having them zeroed in at 36' just like the sun gun.

Ive now given in on the whole HID idea and have chosen a less powerful lamp as I dont think its the brightness that helps. More of the type of light and the type of beam it produces.

Like...


















My version on the Romanian Sun Gun.

"The Nathinator"









:thumb:

Nathan :buffer:


----------



## h13ulk

anyway the fan in a hairdryer is for blowing hot air out so dont really matter if you dont keep it. a hairdryer is used too getting hot anyway lol so should be fine


----------



## Flair

nath69uk said:


> I run an HID business myself and have often thought about this, however I dont think the torch is the way forward. I was thinking more along the lines of the projector type lamps and having them zeroed in at 36' just like the sun gun.
> 
> Ive now given in on the whole HID idea and have chosen a less powerful lamp as I dont think its the brightness that helps. More of the type of light and the type of beam it produces.
> 
> Like...
> 
> My version on the Romanian Sun Gun.
> 
> "The Nathinator"
> 
> Nathan :buffer:


What did you use for yours, it looks almost very pro looking, if the tape wasnt there. :lol:


----------



## nath69uk

I used a 12v Cordless drill and it works off its own power. Charge and go just like the sun gun.


----------



## nath69uk




----------



## dooka

Now that I like :thumb:


----------



## Flair

nath69uk said:


> I used a 12v Cordless drill and it works off its own power. Charge and go just like the sun gun.


What bulb did you use the same as the OP. Going to find a nakerd drill on ebay now. :lol:


----------



## gleaming

"no likey no ligthey" i likey i want nathinator hook me up matey


----------



## o0damo0o

nath69uk you are BA from the a team and i claim my fiver


----------



## paranoid73

nath69uk said:


> Ive now given in on the whole HID idea and have chosen a less powerful lamp as I dont think its the brightness that helps. More of the type of light and the type of beam it produces.


Great Torch :thumb: and your right about brightness, I tried a 250 lumens torch and it was far too bright and all you got was glare, where as a 170 was ideal.

Do you have any pictures of the build and parts used?


----------



## nath69uk

Im actually in talks with a chinese supplier trying to get the cases made up, another supplier that can marry up a decent battery for the thing and another for the 4700k bulbs but in 12v form.

Other than that get to b n q and buy the cheap pro range cordless drill.

The lamp isn't the same as the ops as thats a 240v, the one I used was a GU5.3 12v.

If I can mass produce these at a very reasonable price then I'll do it, if it works out cheaper to buy a drill and DIY it I wont. 

Nathan :buffer:


----------



## Spoony

Brilliant job on that Nathan well done.


----------



## rsdan1984

that looks amazing! might give this a whirl


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great thread and some great heath robinson devices been made.
Have to laugh £400 quid for a sun gun, which is not really necessary for detailing anyway and an old drill and bulb for a tenner.


----------



## BlackCat

Awesome....bloody awesome !!


----------



## RandomlySet

got all the pieces needed to make mine now


----------



## robtech

how about buying this sort of thing and adapting it to suit

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...0317/c_3/3|cat_14520317|Lighting|25096241.htm


----------



## alan hanson

wow, its like xmas got so excited reading this thread, got to nathans product and was gutted................ i had that drill which broke so i chucked it a while back, aaarrggghhh

defo going to have a go with the hair dryer.

could someone possibly post up a wuick shopping list in terms of the correct type of bulb to save peeps spending 2 hours in b and q looking at the ratings/output factors etc.......

Have got a question though say it was wired incorrectly (it wouldnt cause any harm to electrics would it?) appreciate it 99% of peeps should be able to carry this out as a basic plug etc............


----------



## nath69uk

alan hanson said:


> wow, its like xmas got so excited reading this thread, got to nathans product and was gutted................ i had that drill which broke so i chucked it a while back, aaarrggghhh
> 
> defo going to have a go with the hair dryer.
> 
> could someone possibly post up a wuick shopping list in terms of the correct type of bulb to save peeps spending 2 hours in b and q looking at the ratings/output factors etc.......
> 
> Have got a question though say it was wired correctly (it wouldnt cause any harm to electrics would it?) appreciate it 99% of peeps should be able to carry this out as a basic plug etc............


Id go for the GU5.3 as its 12v, use a old in car charger and away you go. Why bother having it 240v and having to plug it into the wall when you could either crocodile clip it to the battery or use the cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## dooka

Looks like we're all on this, just found an old 12v dewalt cordless drill, pulled apart, charged up, works a treat  ..

Is the angle of the bulb important, going to try a gu led 12v bulb next, worth a punt a a couple of quid..

Thanks to both Nathan and angajatul for the inspiration on these..


----------



## jacob12_1993

Will someone do a little guide on how to make the drill one, im not great with electronics but would love give this a bash over half term

Jake


----------



## Roy

Sorry a little late to this thread, I downloaded this ages ago, what are people's thoughts on this light?

http://infratech-corp.com/Literature Library/CM5300 Color Matcher/CM5300 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## GrahamKendall

Loving all these home made sun guns! 

I can see absolutely no reason why the home made ones are inferior to the 3M one which is a total rip off!

Well done guys

I didn't realise there were so many health and safety orientated people among us! :devil:


----------



## Spoony

Did someone say health and safety....


----------



## GrahamKendall

HAHAH Classic
I hate health and safety....It has destroyed our country. but on a positive note If you ignore it you could make a "shockingly" good sun gun!


----------



## dooka

As long as you are competent with the wiring, why should there be a health and safety issue..


----------



## Nanoman

My attempt...










Drill £9.99 from B&Q inc battery & charger.
Bulb, fitment & 230v-12v transformer £7.98.
I can use it with the battery & from the mains using the transformer & from a car battery or cig lighter socket. 
Probably the best £20 I've spent on detailing gear.

I've done mine with a 3A fuse and have the mains transformer inside the house so it's only a 12v supply at 0.26A you're walking around with. You can touch the live terminals and not even feel a thing. I don't fancy walking about with a homemade 230v torch in my hand. I've just used speaker wire for the 12v supply. I'll be tidying up the cable connection and putting a switch in so the battery gets disconnected if you want to use the cable to stop the battery being damaged.

This takes up to 60w bulbs but I've got a 35w in just now, a couple of spare 50w under the sink which cost about £1.50 each.

If anyone wants one I reckon I would do them for £50 inc shipping in UK. I want to test my design first and get some figs for running time on battery. I would probably include a UK mains plug, car battery connection and cig lighter connection. Would also include a pretty long cable. I would probably have to supply them with a disclaimer and no warranty but there's not a lot to go wrong with them and they'd be tested in advance.

Anyone intersted?

I'll post a how-to guide as well soon.

***EDIT***
I just did a little test to check battery life and make sure it doesn't go on fire...








Note that it was wired for the test so that 1) I didn't have to keep my finger on the power button but 2) I could quickly disconnect it if it started to melt/smoke/burn the house down.

I got 12 mins out of the battery and it was still going strong when I disconnected it - I was very surprised. It's a new battery that was only half charged.

I then opened it up to check for any damage caused by the heat build up. There was no evidence of any melting or scorching at all.

I'll be making a trip to maplin tomorrow to get all the bits I need and make it look a bit more professional. Then I'll try it out on the car to check it's swirl-spotting abilities compared to the sun gun. The final product won't have any unsightly wires or connectors hanging about.

I just ordered some http://www.svenlight.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=24_26&products_id=44 which should truly make it a DIY sun gun due to the fact these bulbs seem to be identical to the sun gun bulbs.


----------



## Baracuda

Damn, that looks pro ! Congrats, i'm really impressed !


----------



## nath69uk

Ha ha ha, looks like I don't have any need to mass produce these now. Well done guys look fab!


----------



## Oli1983uk

I wanna give with this a try so if some one would do a quick write up for bits I would need and how to complete it, that would be great


----------



## nath69uk

Read the thread all you need to know is there.


----------



## Oli1983uk

ok, cheers


----------



## terrymcg

What I can't see in anyone's posts, is how are you holding the bulbs in place inside the drill?


----------



## nath69uk

Ops post shows this and a few pages in there's a link to buy them.


----------



## terrymcg

Sorry, did not mean the bulb holder. How are you securing the whole thing in place inside the drill?


----------



## Nanoman

terrymcg said:


> Sorry, did not mean the bulb holder. How are you securing the whole thing in place inside the drill?


Opp shows a piece of aluminium glued into the drill. I used a piece of scrap aluminium bent to shape inside the drill which means it's easy to replace the bulb.


----------



## chillihound

I am going to make the rechargeable drill variant however the only spare drill I have is an 18v - is there a way to step the power down or should I get a 12v Drill.

Also what is the best recommended GU5.3 12v Bulb, those that have made these rechargeables could you list the bulb you used and how effective it was and how close to the 3m Sun Gun Output it is from the tech specs.

Great Thread Peeps


----------



## Bass-Evolution

15 pagini.... Wow.


----------



## chillihound

I have found these bulbs which I think are close to fitting the bill from what I can accertain but not certain so would welcome comments, Please click the link to view the lamp data Diamondline 50W 4700K GU5.3 12V 36D 1CT.

I have found them for sale here for £10.42 + VAT.

Opinions Please.


----------



## Baracuda

Grant, when you have the time, i would really like to see the "how to" on your drill. Again, i'm really impressed with the finished product.


----------



## dooka

terrymcg said:


> What I can't see in anyone's posts, is how are you holding the bulbs in place inside the drill?


The opening on the Dewalt drill is 51mm just like the bulbs. I only have to under the front screws slightly and the bulb pops out..

A quick look at the internals:









and a quick detail:


















And a quick video of it in action:


----------



## chillihound

Nice job qstix, how long does the battery last and what bulb did you use?


----------



## Audriulis

What dewalt is that mate 12v? And what model?


----------



## dooka

I have used a MR16 Dichroic Cool Back Reflector Lamp 35w 36° Clear Back from tool station, only 3000k, on the look out for a 4700k bulb..

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...tor+Lamp+35w+36+Clear+Back/d220/sd3278/p85879

The drill is a 12 volt Dewalt DC740KA, brought it about 4 or 5 years ago, it stopped working so was replaced with an 18v Makita. Glad I never threw it out now..

As for how long the battery lasts, I have been playing around with it all weekend, so couldn't tell you, probably around an hour constant use, and no need to charge yet, seems to last a while, It came with two batteries, which charge in an hour, so not a prob, will wait and see how it performs on my next detail ..


----------



## Rundie

I bet 3M are cursing this thread, all those years of selling over inflated sun guns have come to an end :thumb: The 12V models do look much safer though.


----------



## Nanoman

Baracuda said:


> Grant, when you have the time, i would really like to see the "how to" on your drill. Again, i'm really impressed with the finished product.


I will do. It is very very easy so you can give it a try yourself first. You need a Phillips screwdriver, some old speaker wire and either a crimping set or a couple of leccy blocks and a pair of pliers/snips. If you buy the low voltage light kit from B&Q as per my picture that has everything you need to convert it including the 12v transformer so you can run it off the mains without risking a lethal shock.



qstix said:


> I have used a MR16 Dichroic Cool Back Reflector Lamp 35w 36° Clear Back from tool station, only 3000k, on the look out for a 4700k bulb..
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...tor+Lamp+35w+36+Clear+Back/d220/sd3278/p85879


The only thing about that bulb is the CRI isn't given - I don't think it's any less effective for detailing but the whole point of a sun gun is the high CRI.



grantwils said:


> I think it's unique to 3M. Just google '35W Color Corrective Bulb' and you'll get it.
> 
> 1200-2100 LUX on 12V
> >2100 LUX on 14.4V
> *99.35% CRI* <<<<<< that's the important bit
> 4700 Kelvin


This should be exactly the same as the sun gun bulb but with a GU5.3 MR16 fitting which comes with the fitting kit from B&Q. http://www.svenlight.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=24_26&products_id=44 I've just ordered a couple from that site.

I didn't get a chance to get to Maplin today so will get the bits I need next week. This will help me perfect the design before creating my how-to guide. Bulb is ordered so I will get more figs for the battery life with the proper sun gun type bulb.

I'd like to see how mine performs against a proper Sun Gun if anyone nearby Glasgow has one. I'd also like to see if it's as good with the cheap bulbs.

Here's the drill I used which includes battery & charger:
http://bit.ly/fMGlqt

Here's the light fitment, basic bulb & transformer from 230v-12v for safety:
http://bit.ly/hxyHXP

I have a feeling I'll get the bulb fitment and transformer from an electrical component store because I didn't even need the white metal surround or anything - will update you soon.


----------



## dooka

As stated in my post, the CRI on the bulb I have used is 3000k, it just isn't stated on their site..

The closest to a sun gun bulb I can find is 4500k, 365w and 36º. Thanks for the link :thumb:

I did try an LED bulb, but was no good..


----------



## Nanoman

qstix said:


> As stated in my post, the CRI on the bulb I have used is 3000k, it just isn't stated on their site..
> 
> The closest to a sun gun bulb I can find is 4500k, 365w and 36º..
> 
> I did try an LED bulb, but was no good..


Think there's some confusion here. CRI goes up to 99. The Solux bulb in my link is the same as the sun gun bulb with 99 CRI but with the fitment I need. Hope that helps.

Bulb:
http://www.svenlight.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=24_26&products_id=44

Details:
http://www.svenlight.co.uk/index.php?cPath=24


----------



## dooka

Oh ok, I thought the CRI was the colour, stupid me..

Thanks again for the links :thumb:


----------



## brautomobile

Fellas, we need to slow this progress down.The guys from 3M will be very pissed because in the near future, we will have a better sun gun but 100 times cheaper :doublesho


----------



## -Adam-

How "broken" does the drill need to be because u can get my hands on a few broken ones 

Also can someone do a rough how to on the drill one, no pictures necessary just an explanation would be awesome because I really want to do this haha!


----------



## dooka

You can use a brand new drill if you wish, it is only the casing, switch and battery that you want. I was lucky with my drill as the bulb fits perfectly, I will post up some pics later in the week on how I built mine..


----------



## -Adam-

That would be awesome!

What broke on your drill then? My dad is a carpenter and he said he has a few broken drills in his work shop that I can have, just need to know what to look out for.


----------



## amiller

I think it is just:

£10 drill from B&Q
£3 bulb
£8 bulb holder kit (like the one you would put in your kitchen ceiling)


----------



## dooka

I think the hardest part will be knowing what drill will be suitable..

I was lucky that my old Dewalt was perfect, almost made for this mod. So I didn't need a holder, if you look at the pic below, you can see exactly how my set up goes together, tre simples..

As long as it is 12v, then I can't see there being a problem..

Just go by a drill and start moding. I didn't know what work until I tried it..


----------



## Nanoman

I'm planning on getting mine to fit into this with all the bits...

http://www.maplin.co.uk/small-flight-case-222024

The £9.99 drill I've linked to on my earlier post from B&Q is ideal. It comes with the battery and charger. You could make it work on battery power only for £1 plus the cost of whichever bulb you choose. The £1 I mentioned is to get the bulb holder. Use a piece of scrap wood/metal to hold it in place with some glue/silicon type stuff.

I used the £7.98 12v lighting kit because it came with bulb holder and a 12v transformer which means I can use it off the mains without being electrocuted as well as with the battery which I don't expect to last long because it's so cheap.

As for broken drills you don't really want any cracks in the plastic because this is the main part you need. Just unscrew the screws holding it together and take out the innards of the drill leaving just the electrics. Essentialy there will be a red and black or blue and brown wire coming from the switch on the handle - anything above that just throw away. Take the two wires and connect them to the wires off the lightbulb fitting. Find a way to hold the lightbulb fitting in place using your own imagination and you're off. If it's battery powered it should work as soon as you've done this. If it's mains powered I would highly recommend connecting it to a 12v supply rather than a 230v supply for safety.

If you're taking a battery powered drill and want to modify it for use with a 12v mains supply in addition to battery you can (although it's not recommended) just connect a spare wire to each blue and brown wire on the light-fitting and connect this to your supply. I would recommend removing the battery if you're connected to the mains to avoid battery damage.

I'll be putting in a switch to switch between battery and 12v mains power so the battery won't ever get the 12v mains supply. I'll be putting one of these in the drill...
http://www.maplin.co.uk/2.1mm-single-hole-fixing-dcsocket-1407
to take the 12v DC mains supply. I'll have a cable with a 2.1mm connection to fit it at one end and a 'male' one of these http://www.maplin.co.uk/battery-connectors-1397?ordercode=JG04E at the other end. I'll then have a selection of female connectors for the battery using croc clips, cig lighter & 12c from transformer. This means I only need to have one long cable and 3 adapters depending on my preferred 12v supply.


----------



## -Adam-

Would I be right in assuming that a drill with a knackered motor is ok? 

Essentially all you need is the switch and cables from the drill?


----------



## paranoid73

grantwils said:


> I'm planning on getting mine to fit into this with all the bits...
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/small-flight-case-222024
> 
> The £9.99 drill I've linked to on my earlier post from B&Q is ideal. It comes with the battery and charger. You could make it work on battery power only for £1 plus the cost of whichever bulb you choose. The £1 I mentioned is to get the bulb holder. Use a piece of scrap wood/metal to hold it in place with some glue/silicon type stuff.
> 
> I used the £7.98 12v lighting kit because it came with bulb holder and a 12v transformer which means I can use it off the mains without being electrocuted as well as with the battery which I don't expect to last long because it's so cheap.
> 
> As for broken drills you don't really want any cracks in the plastic because this is the main part you need. Just unscrew the screws holding it together and take out the innards of the drill leaving just the electrics. Essentialy there will be a red and black or blue and brown wire coming from the switch on the handle - anything above that just throw away. Take the two wires and connect them to the wires off the lightbulb fitting. Find a way to hold the lightbulb fitting in place using your own imagination and you're off. If it's battery powered it should work as soon as you've done this. If it's mains powered I would highly recommend connecting it to a 12v supply rather than a 230v supply for safety.
> 
> If you're taking a battery powered drill and want to modify it for use with a 12v mains supply in addition to battery you can (although it's not recommended) just connect a spare wire to each blue and brown wire on the light-fitting and connect this to your supply. I would recommend removing the battery if you're connected to the mains to avoid battery damage.
> 
> I'll be putting in a switch to switch between battery and 12v mains power so the battery won't ever get the 12v mains supply. I'll be putting one of these in the drill...
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/2.1mm-single-hole-fixing-dcsocket-1407
> to take the 12v DC mains supply. I'll have a cable with a 2.1mm connection to fit it at one end and a 'male' one of these http://www.maplin.co.uk/battery-connectors-1397?ordercode=JG04E at the other end. I'll then have a selection of female connectors for the battery using croc clips, cig lighter & 12c from transformer. This means I only need to have one long cable and 3 adapters depending on my preferred 12v supply.


Looking forward to a finally build list.


----------



## tata

wow....nice invention, how about the heat ??


----------



## pringle_addict

Does the switch have to be a simple on-off switch? My old drill has a pressure sensitive switch that allows variable speed of the drill. Would this work?


----------



## rsdan1984

can someone explain a bit more clearly how the bulb is wired into the drill please as im a bit of a novice when it comes to electrics. i'd like to try one of these as i have an old hair dryer and old cordless drill - i'd prefer to use the chordless drill though as i wont be restricted by the power cable of the hair dryer. cheers. apologies if ive missed it!


----------



## Nanoman

-Adam- said:


> Would I be right in assuming that a drill with a knackered motor is ok?
> 
> Essentially all you need is the switch and cables from the drill?


All you need is the plastic drill casing to hold the bulb essentially. if you have the switch and cables that just means you don't have to get them seperately.



tata said:


> wow....nice invention, how about the heat ??


As discussed I've had mine on for 12 mins with no issues. I don't think you would use it for more than 60 seconds in practice - it's just for checking the condition of the paint.



pringle_addict said:


> Does the switch have to be a simple on-off switch? My old drill has a pressure sensitive switch that allows variable speed of the drill. Would this work?


Pressure sensitive should still work and will allow you to vary the brightness. A replacement 'push to make' switch can be bought from maplin for less than £1. I'm getting one of the non-locking varieties which means it only works with the button pushed down.



st170 dan said:


> can someone explain a bit more clearly how the bulb is wired into the drill please as im a bit of a novice when it comes to electrics. i'd like to try one of these as i have an old hair dryer and old cordless drill - i'd prefer to use the chordless drill though as i wont be restricted by the power cable of the hair dryer. cheers. apologies if ive missed it!


The battery will have a positive and a negative wire which leads to the switch then there will be a positive and negative wire coming from the switch. You just need to connect the positive and negative wire to your lightbulb. You can use electricians tape (not recommended) or terminal blocks which can be bought for 50p. I've used a crimping tool which I got from halfords for about a tenner that came with several hundred crimps of various types.

They teach this stuff in primary school - it really is very easy. I would recommend you just unscrew your drill casing and have a look. Just look for the two wires that connect to the drill motor - then connect them to the wires on your bulb fitment. Simples!

***Just remember if you're using a 230v mains supply it's a whole different ballgame***
Go out to your car and touch both the terminals on the battery - that's 12v for you. 
Now remember what you learned when you were a toddler about why not to stick your fingers/toys in household plug sockets - that's 230v for you.


----------



## Planet Man

nath69uk said:


> My version on the Romanian Sun Gun.
> 
> "The Nathinator"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Nathan :buffer:


Lovin the name mate:thumb:


----------



## apmaman

So, anyone got a broken drill they want to donate to a bro in need?


----------



## Millz

So what bulbs/holders are people using in the drills? MR16 (GU 5.3)?


----------



## chillihound

Millz said:


> So what bulbs/holders are people using in the drills? MR16 (GU 5.3)?


I haven't bought one yet but this below seems to fit the bill very well after reading the requirements within this thread

Diamondline 50W 4700K GU5.3 12V 36D 1CT

The Specs:

General Characteristics
Cap-Base GU5.3
Bulb MR16 [MR 16inch/50mm]
Reflector Finish Color Focus [Special Dichroic Surface Layer]
Operating Position any [Any or Universal (U)]
Life to 50% failures 4000 hr

Electrical Characteristics
Lamp Wattage 50 W
Lamp Wattage Technical 50 W
Voltage 12 V
Lamp Current 4.25 A
Dimmable Yes

Light Technical Characteristics
Beam Angle 36 D
Beam Angle Technical 29 (min), 36 (nom), 43 (max) D
Luminous Intensity 800 cd
Color Rendering Index 100 Ra8
Color Designation (text)4700 Kelvin
Color Temperature 4500 (min), 4700 (nom), 4900 (max) K
Color Temperature Technical 4700 K

Product Dimensions
Overall Length 46 mm
Diameter 51 mm

Luminaire Design Requirements
Cap-Base Temperature 350 C
Bulb Temperature 300 C

Available from Here

No one has given feedback regarding it's suitability but reading the thread things like 4700k, beam angle and the cri value all make a difference and this seems to be an aceptable option but again opinions welcome.


----------



## Millz

chillihound said:


> I haven't bought one yet but this below seems to fit the bill very well after reading the requirements within this thread
> 
> Diamondline 50W 4700K GU5.3 12V 36D 1CT
> 
> The Specs:
> 
> General Characteristics
> Cap-Base GU5.3
> Bulb MR16 [MR 16inch/50mm]
> Reflector Finish Color Focus [Special Dichroic Surface Layer]
> Operating Position any [Any or Universal (U)]
> Life to 50% failures 4000 hr
> 
> Electrical Characteristics
> Lamp Wattage 50 W
> Lamp Wattage Technical 50 W
> Voltage 12 V
> Lamp Current 4.25 A
> Dimmable Yes
> 
> Light Technical Characteristics
> Beam Angle 36 D
> Beam Angle Technical 29 (min), 36 (nom), 43 (max) D
> Luminous Intensity 800 cd
> Color Rendering Index 100 Ra8
> Color Designation (text)4700 Kelvin
> Color Temperature 4500 (min), 4700 (nom), 4900 (max) K
> Color Temperature Technical 4700 K
> 
> Product Dimensions
> Overall Length 46 mm
> Diameter 51 mm
> 
> Luminaire Design Requirements
> Cap-Base Temperature 350 C
> Bulb Temperature 300 C
> 
> Available from Here
> 
> No one has given feedback regarding it's suitability but reading the thread things like 4700k, beam angle and the cri value all make a difference and this seems to be an aceptable option but again opinions welcome.


Looks fairly close the one from lauk, but never heard of them before so unsure how legit they are to order from. Works out at £18.50 delivered. Think I might give some el cheapo's a go first while i blow a few bulbs with dodgy electrics before I step up to a more suited one.


----------



## Spoony

Grant, make me one or I'll pit yer windaes in. 

But seriously. Beer tokens and the parts, would you?


----------



## JordanTypeR

Ok, I'm thinking of having a go at this myself. Does the bulb have to be a 12v one, or is a normal one ok?


----------



## dooka

The colour rating is only for colour matching, I am running a standard 12v 35w halogen bulb, showsup the swirls fine, I will invest in a better bulb at some stage to see if it makes a difference..


----------



## swompdonkey

Liking this a lot..


----------



## skazpunct

Romanian intelligence  Good job Rares.


----------



## Nanoman

apmaman said:


> So, anyone got a broken drill they want to donate to a bro in need?


By the time you've taken into account diesel/postage you'd be cheaper buying the £9.99 one from B&Q which you know is suitable.



Millz said:


> So what bulbs/holders are people using in the drills? MR16 (GU 5.3)?


Yes - standard 12v fitment.



chillihound said:


> I haven't bought one yet but this below seems to fit the bill very well after reading the requirements within this thread
> 
> Diamondline 50W 4700K GU5.3 12V 36D 1CT


That's looks suitable although I think 50w might be too bright.



Millz said:


> Looks fairly close the one from lauk, but never heard of them before so unsure how legit they are to order from. Works out at £18.50 delivered. Think I might give some el cheapo's a go first while i blow a few bulbs with dodgy electrics before I step up to a more suited one.


The Solux ones I linked to earlier are cheaper. I got two posted for £22 quid or thereabouts and they're proper colour matching bulbs.



JordanTypeR said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of having a go at this myself. Does the bulb have to be a 12v one, or is a normal one ok?


No, 230v doesn't even come on at all.



qstix said:


> The colour rating is only for colour matching, I am running a standard 12v 35w halogen bulb, showsup the swirls fine, I will invest in a better bulb at some stage to see if it makes a difference..


I've got a cheapo and a colour matching one - will report back. Also hope to test it with an actual sun gun.



Spoony said:


> Grant, make me one or I'll pit yer windaes in.
> 
> But seriously. Beer tokens and the parts, would you?


Yep, no worries. I'm not far away either. PM me to arrange a date/time. If you've got any IronX going spare I'd prefer that to beer (not for drinking!).

I'm currently looking at getting these made properly to conform with all safety regs etc and can be sold in shops with warranty and legally. Will keep you all up to date.


----------



## amiller

I've got a 3M Sun Gun in Edinburgh if you want to compare?


----------



## Spoony

Will do grant. Unfortunately I'm all out of ironx which is daft. I should have got a litre when I was ordering the stuff from Avi for the group buy. I do have some ironx soap gel though.

I'll chat to you soon about it.


----------



## TriBorG

Take it to the Draggons Den get them mass produced your on to a winner !


----------



## chillihound

grantwils said:


> That's looks suitable although I think 50w might be too bright


There is a 35w available also and I ****ed up they are 4100k not 4700k but still good.

Never having used anything like this begs a question, many images of swirls etc shown with Sun Gun have been taken inside, for those of us that don't have garage facilities available wouldn't a brighter bulb be beneficial on a bright sunny day? I ask out of ignorance!


----------



## nath69uk

It seems the drills are all the same size. So one you take out all the gubbings your onto a winner, I just but mine in wih a GU5.3 holder then wired the two wires off the bulb holder to the two wires coming off the switch.

I too wondered about the switch as I too thought they was pressure sensitive, but they arnt and they just work on and off. 

One question I have is why are people faffing about with transformers and the likes?


----------



## mr cooper

Anyone visited A&E lately???


----------



## Millz

grantwils said:


> B
> The Solux ones I linked to earlier are cheaper. I got two posted for £22 quid or thereabouts and they're proper colour matching bulbs.


Ah, this one:

http://www.svenlight.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=24_26&products_id=44

I've ordered a cheapo one to test out/do the initial build of it, will buy one of those once I've got it working - thanks.


----------



## chillihound

mr cooper said:


> Anyone visited A&E lately???


Unlikely if you go with the battery drill method, converting a hairdryer should involve the additional step of making a will!!!


----------



## Reflectology

very nice idea...only one thing though...

PAT TESTING


----------



## amiller

phobia said:


> very nice idea...only one thing though...
> 
> PAT TESTING












 :lol:


----------



## JJ_

Just bought my drill, I also got an led gu10 and halogen too, 12v. I'm going to try and construct something where I can wire it to 12v too. That's my hot water tank and this I will have constructed !


----------



## swompdonkey

chillihound said:


> Unlikely if you go with the battery drill method, converting a hairdryer should involve the additional step of making a will!!!


 Rofl :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

nath69uk said:


> One question I have is why are people faffing about with transformers and the likes?


If you want to plug it into the mains electric supply I would highly recommend using a transformer to take it down to 12v for safety reasons.



mr cooper said:


> Anyone visited A&E lately???


Troll.



chillihound said:


> Unlikely if you go with the battery drill method, converting a hairdryer should involve the additional step of making a will!!!


Hairdryer using a 12v transformer would be far safer.



phobia said:


> very nice idea...only one thing though...
> 
> PAT TESTING


If I get these made officially it'll conform to all regs. As I said they teach this stuff in primary school but my design will be checked out by a pro before I decide whether to make the myself, professionally or not at all.



JJ_ said:


> Just bought my drill, I also got an led gu10 and halogen too, 12v. I'm going to try and construct something where I can wire it to 12v too. That's my hot water tank and this I will have constructed !


You should be able to get a GU10 fitment for a couple of quid from your local DIY or electrical store. Show us your work when done!


----------



## The Cueball

mr cooper said:


> Anyone visited A&E lately???












:thumb:


----------



## chillihound

Gotta buy a 12v Drill, got a spare 18v but don't know how to reduce the voltage and not sure it's worth the bother.

I can make this including body, battery, charger and case for £50 and that's not using cheap parts but using Dewalt parts.

3M and it's retailers must be hating this thread - if 10 potential Sun Gun Buyers made their own then thats 4 grand lost.


----------



## nath69uk

Why would you want to plug it into 240v? When you can either have it battery powered or 12v cigarette powered?


----------



## JJ_

I bought two drills from eBay Argos returns, that'll give me a battery and a separate 12v drill to plug into the cig adapter. 

I would like to be able to use one drill with the option of plugging it in just gotta mess about a bit to find a suitable cheap 12v car thing with a long enough wire.


----------



## JJ_

nath69uk said:


> Why would you want to plug it into 240v? When you can either have it battery powered or 12v cigarette powered?


Yeah I agree don't mess with 240, 12v is plenty for what we need.


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Yeah I agree don't mess with 240, 12v is plenty for what we need.


If your battery runs out and you want to run it off the car you need to run the engine so you don't flatten the battery - this isn't a good idea in an enclosed garage. This is why I am using a transformer to take 230v down to 12v so you can run it off the mains with your polisher without worrying about an electric shock at 230v which could kill.


----------



## JJ_

Why not use the 12v wall plug you can buy in asda etc ? 

I've got a few in the house the all in one type ? Saves any additional work


----------



## chillihound

grantwils said:


> If your battery runs out and you want to run it off the car you need to run the engine so you don't flatten the battery - this isn't a good idea in an enclosed garage. This is why I am using a transformer to take 230v down to 12v so you can run it off the mains with your polisher without worrying about an electric shock at 230v which could kill.


Seems like a good reason, I guess it's all about personal preferences as to what method you choose. You could however go the battery drill method and wire in some form of socket to accept a 12vdc input be it from cigar socket and/or transformer. You then have the portability when needed with the option to mains power if required.

Damn, now 3M will include this on the next revision of SunGun.


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Why not use the 12v wall plug you can buy in asda etc ?
> 
> I've got a few in the house the all in one type ? Saves any additional work


You can use any 12v transformer that is rated to provide the correct supply to the bulb.



chillihound said:


> Seems like a good reason, I guess it's all about personal preferences as to what method you choose. You could however go the battery drill method and wire in some form of socket to accept a 12vdc input be it from cigar socket and/or transformer. You then have the portability when needed with the option to mains power if required.
> 
> Damn, now 3M will include this on the next revision of SunGun.


That's exactly what mine does. Gives you battery, mains, car battery or car cig lighter options.


----------



## JJ_

Ah ok sorry misunderstood there


----------



## superdoug

Dont need PAT on the battery gear. The nathanator looks like the real deal. Great idea. I know what i'm making on night shift.


----------



## Oli1983uk

Just to say I have made my sun gun. Took me about 30 minutes in all to make battery is charging now so will post pics later.


----------



## chillihound

Oli1983uk said:


> Just to say I have made my sun gun. Took me about 30 minutes in all to make battery is charging now so will post pics later.


Coooool, spill the beans on ingredients - Drill or hairdryer, make, model, battery ah, bulb, a short write followed by pics, pics, pics then a youtube video.

Just read what I wrote, I need to get out more!!!


----------



## nath69uk

I still wonder why no one thought of this earlier, I've been fannying around with all kind of ideas and designs.

Now its so simple to DIY I'm not even going to bother mass producing them.

All Hail the DIY Nathinator! :buffer:


----------



## chillihound

nath69uk said:


> All Hail the DIY Nathinator! :buffer:


Mine is gonna be called the Chillilluminator


----------



## Oli1983uk

will do will take it apart and give a few pictures, details for now it was a £9.99 12v drill from B&Q, £4 12v bulb with fitting.


----------



## chillihound

Oli1983uk said:


> will do will take it apart and give a few pictures, details for now it was a £9.99 12v drill from B&Q, £4 12v bulb with fitting.


Hears sound of fist hitting desk and general ranting in 3M towers


----------



## JordanTypeR

Oli1983uk said:


> will do will take it apart and give a few pictures, details for now it was a £9.99 12v drill from B&Q, £4 12v bulb with fitting.


Can the drills be bought in store or are they online only?

Also, can you get the bulb and fitting from B&Q or does the bulb have to be got online?


----------



## Oli1983uk

I bought it all in store this afternoon


----------



## dooka

Looking forward to seeing the flight case Grant ..


----------



## SiliconS

I love lamp.


----------



## JordanTypeR

Oli1983uk said:


> I bought it all in store this afternoon


Even the 12v bulb? That's just what I wanted to hear. I know where I'm going tomorrow night.


----------



## Oli1983uk

Bought a £9.98 drill and a £4 12v 25W Gu5.3 light bulb with plug from B&Q today and set about making my own DIY sungun. Started by opening up the drill and cutingt the red and black wires running from the trigger to the motor of the drill. Removed the motor and chuck, then trail fitted the bulb into the case.

Drill:

B&Q £9.98 Drill

Bulb:

B&Q £3.48 bulb with connector

Pictures:


----------



## Oli1983uk

JordanTypeR said:


> Even the 12v bulb? That's just what I wanted to hear. I know where I'm going tomorrow night.


 yeah in the lighting section


----------



## Flair

chillihound said:


> Damn, now 3M will include this on the next revision of SunGun.


Nar they wont cut there nose off like that, that would meen no one would buy there equally stupidly expensive spare batterys at £50 odd quid a pop then :lol:


----------



## Flair

Dam, both cordless drills I have are 14.5 Volt, I take it they wont work for a 12v bulb.


----------



## nath69uk

Im surprised that 3M havn't called in to let us know what they think of our inventions.


----------



## -Adam-

Flair said:


> Dam, both cordless drills I have are 14.5 Volt, I take it they wont work for a 12v bulb.


I have just made my own version using a 14.4v drill.

It isn't really an issue tbh as it will work from a 12v battery which is what I am using. The 14.4v would be essential if you were running a motor as you normally do with the drill but for this purpose it works fine!

It took me about an hour to do mine because the bulb was too big for the opening so I was searching for some metal and zip ties for ages haha!

Took me about 10 mins to get the drill open and get the bulb wired though so it is a simple job!


----------



## Flair

-Adam- said:


> I have just made my own version using a 14.4v drill.
> 
> It isn't really an issue tbh as it will work from a 12v battery which is what I am using. The 14.4v would be essential if you were running a motor as you normally do with the drill but for this purpose it works fine!
> 
> It took me about an hour to do mine because the bulb was too big for the opening so I was searching for some metal and zip ties for ages haha!
> 
> Took me about 10 mins to get the drill open and get the bulb wired though so it is a simple job!


Electrics aint my strong point, so will I have to change the battery for a 12V or will the standard 14.5 volt work that is part of the drill.


----------



## paranoid73

Can someone explain why was grantwilis was using a Transformer on a 12v battery drill?


----------



## chillihound

paranoid73 said:


> Can someone explain why was grantwilis was using a Transformer on a 12v battery drill?


Grantwillis is using a battery drill, he has somehow wired up the facility to accept an external 12vdc supply be it from a cigar socket, direct from car battery or from a mains electrical supply using a transformer to step the current down and convert 240vac to 12vdc.

At least this is how I understand it, i'm sure he'll confirm this at somepoint.


----------



## paranoid73

chillihound said:


> Grantwillis is using a battery drill, he has somehow wired up the facility to accept an external 12vdc supply be it from a cigar socket, direct from car battery or from a mains electrical supply using a transformer to step the current down and convert 240vac to 12vdc.
> 
> At least this is how I understand it, i'm sure he'll confirm this at somepoint.


That's what I thought but in his original post its the B&Q drill. Hopefully he will explain



grantwils said:


> My attempt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drill £9.99 from B&Q inc battery & charger.
> Bulb, fitment & 230v-12v transformer £7.98.
> I can use it with the battery & from the mains using the transformer & from a car battery or cig lighter socket.
> Probably the best £20 I've spent on detailing gear.
> 
> I've done mine with a 3A fuse and have the mains transformer inside the house so it's only a 12v supply at 0.26A you're walking around with. You can touch the live terminals and not even feel a thing. I don't fancy walking about with a homemade 230v torch in my hand. I've just used speaker wire for the 12v supply. I'll be tidying up the cable connection and putting a switch in so the battery gets disconnected if you want to use the cable to stop the battery being damaged.
> 
> This takes up to 60w bulbs but I've got a 35w in just now, a couple of spare 50w under the sink which cost about £1.50 each.
> 
> If anyone wants one I reckon I would do them for £50 inc shipping in UK. I want to test my design first and get some figs for running time on battery. I would probably include a UK mains plug, car battery connection and cig lighter connection. Would also include a pretty long cable. I would probably have to supply them with a disclaimer and no warranty but there's not a lot to go wrong with them and they'd be tested in advance.
> 
> Anyone intersted?
> 
> I'll post a how-to guide as well soon.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> I just did a little test to check battery life and make sure it doesn't go on fire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that it was wired for the test so that 1) I didn't have to keep my finger on the power button but 2) I could quickly disconnect it if it started to melt/smoke/burn the house down.
> 
> I got 12 mins out of the battery and it was still going strong when I disconnected it - I was very surprised. It's a new battery that was only half charged.
> 
> I then opened it up to check for any damage caused by the heat build up. There was no evidence of any melting or scorching at all.
> 
> I'll be making a trip to maplin tomorrow to get all the bits I need and make it look a bit more professional. Then I'll try it out on the car to check it's swirl-spotting abilities compared to the sun gun. The final product won't have any unsightly wires or connectors hanging about.
> 
> I just ordered some http://www.svenlight.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=24_26&products_id=44 which should truly make it a DIY sun gun due to the fact these bulbs seem to be identical to the sun gun bulbs.


----------



## chillihound

Yes it's a battery drill and somehow he has wired in the facility to accept power from additional sources as per my previous post.

It's very simple to do.


----------



## -Adam-

Flair said:


> Electrics aint my strong point, so will I have to change the battery for a 12V or will the standard 14.5 volt work that is part of the drill.


I am using a 12v battery in mine because it was a spare one and I knew it worked.

I am not too sure on using a 14v battery but I would say no personally as I am sure the bulbs are only rated for 12v.

My one only cost me £7.98 for the bulb and fitting kit.... WOOP WOOP!


----------



## Bero

The bulbs will almost cearainly be fine with 14.5volt battery. They will run a little hotter and it may shorten the bulb life to an extent but nothing major.


----------



## atomicfan

can a sungun owner post details of the lamp it has in?

I asked a dealer but he didnt has any info about the lamp. Maybe he can get them if i know the exact data


----------



## Flair

Done, 14.5V works fine, I also got two 50w bulbs, but they are not as bright as the 25W


----------



## dooka

atomicfan said:


> can a sungun owner post details of the lamp it has in?
> 
> I asked a dealer but he didnt has any info about the lamp. Maybe he can get them if i know the exact data


GU10 12v 4700k 35 w 36º..


----------



## *Das*

Surprised no one has thought about just changing the bulb unit on one of these.


----------



## Flair

My Flairgun is too bloody bright, It's ok on dark colours, but not white. I nerly blinded myself testing it on the fridge.


----------



## Nanoman

Flair said:


> Dam, both cordless drills I have are 14.5 Volt, I take it they wont work for a 12v bulb.


See below



Bero said:


> The bulbs will almost cearainly be fine with 14.5volt battery. They will run a little hotter and it may shorten the bulb life to an extent but nothing major.


Thanks


Flair said:


> Electrics aint my strong point, so will I have to change the battery for a 12V or will the standard 14.5 volt work that is part of the drill.


See above


paranoid73 said:


> Can someone explain why was grantwilis was using a Transformer on a 12v battery drill?


Because batteries don't last forever!!! I thought that was obvious. It's one of the issues with the sun gun is that you spend £400 on one and need another £50 for a spare battery. Transformer is to bring the 230v mains down to 12v. Before anyone asks the reason I don't just power it off the car battery is that to stop flattening the car battery you'd need to run the engine which isn't a smart idea in an enclosed garage.



chillihound said:


> Yes it's a battery drill and somehow he has wired in the facility to accept power from additional sources as per my previous post.
> 
> It's very simple to do.


Dead easy but as I previously mentioned I have a switch to separate the battery and mains connection to avoid damaging the battery - still simple and costs a quid!



atomicfan said:


> can a sungun owner post details of the lamp it has in?
> 
> I asked a dealer but he didnt has any info about the lamp. Maybe he can get them if i know the exact data


As below except...


qstix said:


> GU10 12v 4700k 35 w 36º..


...CRI index of 99.x% << this is for colour matching. I found a Solux bulb with GU5.3 connection and CRI of 99.x% for about £8 plus postage as per my previous links.



DasArab said:


> Surprised no one has thought about just changing the bulb unit on one of these.


How much does one of them cost? My guess is more than the £18 you can make my version for. Good idea though.
***EDIT - It's £40 plus battery plus charger***



Flair said:


> My Flairgun is too bloody bright, It's ok on dark colours, but not white. I nerly blinded myself testing it on the fridge.


What wattage & bulb type are you using?

***I know it's a long thread but a lot of the questions that are coming up have been answered before. There is a 'search this thread' button to use first  ***


----------



## n_d_fox

Flair said:


> My Flairgun is too bloody bright, It's ok on dark colours, but not white. I nerly blinded myself testing it on the fridge.


That made me chuckle... what bulb are you using?

Love this thread... i'm sure my Dad has an old cordless drill that doesnt work so i'll be making a visit to his garage over the weekend :thumb:

Like Grants idea of having multiple power options to but i think for the ease of build i'll stick to battery power for now.

:thumb::thumb: to the OP, without you this thread would never have started.


----------



## *Das*

grantwils said:


> How much does one of them cost? My guess is more than the £18 you can make my version for. Good idea though.
> ***EDIT - It's £40 plus battery plus charger***


Its only £18 unless you already have one, and a lot of people have DeWalt power tools anyway, I bought one a few years back because I already have a dewalt drill, batteries and a charger so all it would cost me to convert it would be the bulb and bulb holder which comes to a lot less than £18


----------



## Nanoman

DasArab said:


> Its only £18 unless you already have one, and a lot of people have DeWalt power tools anyway, I bought one a few years back because I already have a dewalt drill, batteries and a charger so all it would cost me to convert it would be the bulb and bulb holder which comes to a lot less than £18


I'm not sure what your comment means you're agreeing, disagreeing or confused about the B&Q drill design. £9.99 for Drill, Battery & Charger & £8 for bulb & holder is all takes to make mine so that's the £18.

The Dewalt torch is £40 + Batter + Charger + £8 for bulb & holder. It's probably still cheaper than a Sun Gun but I can't find a Dewalt Battery & Charger for less than £70 (just looked quickly). So the Dewalt option for someone who currently has no dewalt kit is about £120.

***EDIT***

Re-read your post and think I get it now. Yes converting the Dewalt torch is a brilliant idea especially if you already have one!


----------



## chillihound

Coverting the dewalt torch is a good idea if you own one, has anyone that has one measured to see if the bulb will fit, I assume it would.

There is the fact that as standard the torch uses an 18v battery however it may accept a 12v - I don't have one so can't check.


----------



## JJ_

Grant where how is your switch wired please, I have all my stuff now


----------



## Flair

grantwils said:


> See below
> 
> What wattage & bulb type are you using?
> 
> ***I know it's a long thread but a lot of the questions that are coming up have been answered before. There is a 'search this thread' button to use first  ***





n_d_fox said:


> That made me chuckle... what bulb are you using?
> 
> Love this thread... i'm sure my Dad has an old cordless drill that doesnt work so i'll be making a visit to his garage over the weekend :thumb:
> 
> Like Grants idea of having multiple power options to but i think for the ease of build i'll stick to battery power for now.
> 
> :thumb::thumb: to the OP, without you this thread would never have started.


Only the 25W b&q one, I got a 50W too but it does not seem as bright. Proberly my fault, putting the light to close :lol:, It's ok if I give it some distance.


----------



## Flair

Well I'm going to put mine to test at weekend on a Black GTR detail, so I'll report back with how it goes and if the battery lasts.


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Grant where how is your switch wired please, I have all my stuff now


This might begin to sound complicated but it's not - feel free to ask a Q if you need to...

If you're talking about the switch to select battery or external power then you want a double pole double throw toggle switch or 'DPDT' as they are known.

They are commonly used to reverse polarity in a DC circuit and Maplin do suitable versions for less than a quid.

They have 6 connectors on the bottom so:
+ve & -ve from battery
+ve & -ve from external power
+ve & -ve to device (bulb in this case via the power switch which is the drill trigger button)

The switch will have 3 positions on - off - on. Don't get the (on) - off - (on) version which flicks back to the 'off' position when you release the switch.

If it's set to 'off' nothing happens when you press the trigger button.
If it's set to one of the 'on' positions it will use the first power source, if it's set to the other 'on' position it will use the other power source.

Just check the wiring on actual switch you buy. It's usually first two connectors are power source A, middle two are to the device, last two connectors are power source B.

I hope that is reasonably clear. I will be popping to Maplin at the weekend and doing a guide on how to make it before the weekend is over hopefully. I'll try to do a video tutorial for Youtube if I can.


----------



## *Das*

grantwils said:


> ***EDIT***
> 
> Re-read your post and think I get it now. Yes converting the Dewalt torch is a brilliant idea especially if you already have one!


Thats exactly what im saying


----------



## dooka

DasArab said:


> Surprised no one has thought about just changing the bulb unit on one of these.


I did, but the drill was sooooooooooooo much easier..


----------



## paranoid73

grantwils said:


> Because batteries don't last forever!!! I thought that was obvious. It's one of the issues with the sun gun is that you spend £400 on one and need another £50 for a spare battery. Transformer is to bring the 230v mains down to 12v. Before anyone asks the reason I don't just power it off the car battery is that to stop flattening the car battery you'd need to run the engine which isn't a smart idea in an enclosed garage.
> 
> *


I seemed to have missed that you were adding a 240v input as well.


----------



## MellowYellow

Gonna give this a go soon i reckon, has anyone worked out how to vary the power to the bulb? Does the cheap B & Q drill have the variable power on the trigger and does it work ok on the bulb? If not i'm thinking maybe wire in a dimmer switch and mount that somewhere on the side, should work!


----------



## JJ_

Sounds good to me I'll order a switch from maplins



grantwils said:


> This might begin to sound complicated but it's not - feel free to ask a Q if you need to...
> 
> If you're talking about the switch to select battery or external power then you want a double pole double throw toggle switch or 'DPDT' as they are known.
> 
> They are commonly used to reverse polarity in a DC circuit and Maplin do suitable versions for less than a quid.
> 
> They have 6 connectors on the bottom so:
> +ve & -ve from battery
> +ve & -ve from external power
> +ve & -ve to device (bulb in this case via the power switch which is the drill trigger button)
> 
> The switch will have 3 positions on - off - on. Don't get the (on) - off - (on) version which flicks back to the 'off' position when you release the switch.
> 
> If it's set to 'off' nothing happens when you press the trigger button.
> If it's set to one of the 'on' positions it will use the first power source, if it's set to the other 'on' position it will use the other power source.
> 
> Just check the wiring on actual switch you buy. It's usually first two connectors are power source A, middle two are to the device, last two connectors are power source B.
> 
> I hope that is reasonably clear. I will be popping to Maplin at the weekend and doing a guide on how to make it before the weekend is over hopefully. I'll try to do a video tutorial for Youtube if I can.


----------



## swompdonkey

Got round to making mine, and with inspiration and design from Grant was really easy..









I Used the Fwd/Reverse plastic switch insert as the brace for the bulb with some hot glue at 45 degree angle.. Works a treat, ohh mind out for any white reflective surfaces boy does it blind..:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

MellowYellow said:


> Gonna give this a go soon i reckon, has anyone worked out how to vary the power to the bulb? Does the cheap B & Q drill have the variable power on the trigger and does it work ok on the bulb? If not i'm thinking maybe wire in a dimmer switch and mount that somewhere on the side, should work!


Yes the £9.99 B&Q drill will vary the brightness. I'm not sure how useful this is in practice - will wait and see.


----------



## -Adam-

Mine has variable light output!

I used a makita drill though. It is great being able to adjust the intensity because on lighter colours I think it is easier to spot the marks on a lower intensity.


----------



## dooka

Almost identical to mine inside ..

Are you pleased with it, I'm loving mine..

So who has the balls to post a link to this thread in the 3M section ..


----------



## swompdonkey

Whats the next mod? Not so keen on the all black case maybe tempted with a little paint..


----------



## chillihound

swompdonkey said:


> Whats the next mod? Not so keen on the all black case maybe tempted with a little paint..


You could spend a few pound more on a branded drill like a Dewalt off of ebay, not only not black but also easy to obtain replacement batteries etc.


----------



## JordanTypeR

Right guys, I'm after a little advice.

I went to B&Q tonight, got myself the drill and the light fitting, wired it all up and got it working. It was so simple it's unreal!!!

My question now is the bulbs.

The one with the fitting is a 25w one which I can only assume is for 240v?

I bought 2 35w 12v bulbs but haven't opened them yet.

Is there any reason why I'd need to use them? Will 35w by better than 25w for swirl spotting? Will the 12v ones work better? If not I'll take them back and get my money back.


----------



## JJ_

Ok guys first question here, I have the 20w GU5.3 fitment and it is hooked upto a 12v cig lighter. 

Ok problem is even with the battery running its not that bright. Any ideas ? 

John


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Are the bulbs covered over when in the bulb holder?

Going to B&Q tomorrow.


----------



## superdoug

You are using a 20w lamp which is likely to be less bright. Read the whole thread and find the link to buy the correct lamp. I believe they are about £8. Then you should be all set.


----------



## JJ_

Oh I meant to say I also had a 50w lamp which was even less bright, it was as though there wasn't enough power getting to the lamp itself?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Oli1983uk said:


> Bought a £9.98 drill and a £4 12v 25W Gu5.3 light bulb with plug from B&Q today and set about making my own DIY sungun. Started by opening up the drill and cutingt the red and black wires running from the trigger to the motor of the drill. Removed the motor and chuck, then trail fitted the bulb into the case.
> 
> Hi
> 
> Does the bulb just fit in and not shake about or do you have something holding it in.
> 
> Thanks for the wiring pic, going to get the bits tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Just finished mine, yeah it shakes about you need to hold it in with something like the plastic switch off the drill or a just something random.


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Ok guys first question here, I have the 20w GU5.3 fitment and it is hooked upto a 12v cig lighter.
> 
> Ok problem is even with the battery running its not that bright. Any ideas ?
> 
> John





JJ_ said:


> Oh I meant to say I also had a 50w lamp which was even less bright, it was as though there wasn't enough power getting to the lamp itself?


*Have you charged the battery?*



Mirror Finish said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the bulb just fit in and not shake about or do you have something holding it in.
> 
> Thanks for the wiring pic, going to get the bits tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


All the instructions are in my posts. You need to hold the battery in with something as per the original hairdryer instructions. Anything will do such as wood, plastic, metal.



JJ_ said:


> Just finished mine, yeah it shakes about you need to hold it in with something like the plastic switch off the drill or a just something random.


Thanks.



Mirror Finish said:


> Are the bulbs covered over when in the bulb holder?
> 
> Going to B&Q tomorrow.


On mine there's a slight overlap which holds the bulb in. I've left it on for in excess of 12 minutes and there was no sign of any melting or damage.


----------



## Flair

Mirror Finish said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the bulb just fit in and not shake about or do you have something holding it in.
> 
> Thanks for the wiring pic, going to get the bits tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Just somthing at the back of the holder like this pic.

Im lucky, the bulb slots into a grove in the drill i have, all i had to do is file a little bit away and it's nice and snug.



swompdonkey said:


>


----------



## swompdonkey

Hi Guys i used the B&Q 35w (mr16 12v bulb) downlight kit which is plenty bight enough. Take the fwd/rev toggle switch plastic out of the switch (rectangular plastic slider) and glue it to the drill case just about where there's a lip/flange on the case for me this was at about 45 degrees then on the other end glue the base of the blub holder.. You can see it the pic above, its just behind the bulb..


----------



## kempe

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

swompdonkey said:


> Hi Guys i used the B&Q 35w (mr16 12v bulb) downlight kit which is plenty bight enough. Take the fwd/rev toggle switch plastic out of the switch (rectangular plastic slider) and glue it to the drill case just about where there's a lip/flange on the case for me this was at about 45 degrees then on the other end glue the base of the blub holder.. You can see it the pic above, its just behind the bulb..


Thanks for the info. Have you tried leaving it turned on for a while to check the glue won't melt? I don't know much about the glue from a hot glue gun but my immediate thoughts are 'doesn't it melt'?

I was planning on using Superglue Future Glue Gel which is extreme temperature proof.


----------



## JJ_

grantwils said:


> *Have you charged the battery?*


Hey grant was hoping you would chime in, this is using a cigarette socket, the battery is disconnected it is a 20w 12v halogen, It is bright but not as bright as the others I have seen. If I put a 50w halogen in place it is just a burning ember really.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Flair

JJ_ said:


> Oh I meant to say I also had a 50w lamp which was even less bright, it was as though there wasn't enough power getting to the lamp itself?


Tried it to, it's not as bright, it doesnt seem to have the power. the 25 is enough though.


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Hey grant was hoping you would chime in, this is using a cigarette socket, the battery is disconnected it is a 20w 12v halogen, It is bright but not as bright as the others I have seen. If I put a 50w halogen in place it is just a burning ember really.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I would try taking the bulb out and connect it directly to the battery terminals using a short wire. You can use electricians tape or whatever for temporary use or even just hold it in place. If it's nice and bright there's a problem with your wiring.

Are you using the B&Q drill or another type? It could be that the switch isn't being pressed far enough to let the full flow of electricity through from the battery.

Edit: most likely cause...
It could also be that your cig lighter socket is reducing the power supply which is quite likely if it's from a mobile phone charger or something.


----------



## JJ_

grantwils said:


> I would try taking the bulb out and connect it directly to the battery terminals using a short wire. You can use electricians tape or whatever for temporary use or even just hold it in place. If it's nice and bright there's a problem with your wiring.
> 
> Are you using the B&Q drill or another type? It could be that the switch isn't being pressed far enough to let the full flow of electricity through from the battery.
> 
> Edit: most likely cause...
> It could also be that your cig lighter socket is reducing the power supply which is quite likely if it's from a mobile phone charger or something.


Ahh ok, I think I will give up on the cig light contraption, where would I get one which doesn't limit the power?

Ill also just use the battery that comes with it, even for a short usage which will be what I use it for thats fine for me.

I have been looking at 230v to 12v transformers, did you house your transformer inside the drill housing ?

If so how do you connect your 230 socket/wire, to the drill without the risk of the wire pulling out and leaving a 230v live trailing wire ?


----------



## Nanoman

JJ_ said:


> Ahh ok, I think I will give up on the cig light contraption, where would I get one which doesn't limit the power?
> 
> Ill also just use the battery that comes with it, even for a short usage which will be what I use it for thats fine for me.
> 
> I have been looking at 230v to 12v transformers, did you house your transformer inside the drill housing ?
> 
> If so how do you connect your 230 socket/wire, to the drill without the risk of the wire pulling out and leaving a 230v live trailing wire ?


Halfords or maplin will do a cig lighter socket that doesn't change the power output.

I was thinking about putting the transformer on/in the drill however there were a few reasons I didn't...

1) I don't fancy having a home made 230v contraption in my hands even though I am confident in basic electrical work.

2) It means that I have to have a long cable for the transformer connection and a long cable for the cig lighter or direct car battery connection.

Instead I have a cable which connects to the drill at one end and at the other end it has a connection which will fit 1 of 3 adapters:

Adapter 1 - connects to the 12v supply from the transformer
Adapter 2 - connects to a cig lighter socket
Adapter 3 - connects to a crocodile clips for direct car battery attachment.

Ultimately I only need 1 cable regardless of whether it's mains, cig lighter or car battery connected and I don't run the risk of having 230v running through my body if something goes wrong.


----------



## swompdonkey

grantwils said:


> Thanks for the info. Have you tried leaving it turned on for a while to check the glue won't melt? I don't know much about the glue from a hot glue gun but my immediate thoughts are 'doesn't it melt'?
> 
> I was planning on using Superglue Future Glue Gel which is extreme temperature proof.


So far so good but its a fairway back from the bulb face and there is some sort of rubber heat proof bar on the back end of the holder already so i think it should be fine. Time will tell though..


----------



## mr cooper

I must say in puzzled by this thread. Do any of you think you can come close to the performance of a sun gun. Using B&Q bulbs/empty hairdyrer-drill cases and any old drill battery you can find? Is it just me


----------



## Nanoman

mr cooper said:


> I must say in puzzled by this thread. Do any of you think you can come close to the performance of a sun gun. Using B&Q bulbs/empty hairdyrer-drill cases and any old drill battery you can find? Is it just me


Read the thread. I don't see any difference between what we've come up with on here and the sun gun performance wise - certainly not £425 difference.

Does the sun gun give you the option of running of mains or a ca battery? Nope.

I'm planning on doing a head to head with the sun gun and don't think there will be a noticeable difference in performance.


----------



## swompdonkey

grantwils said:


> Read the thread. I don't see any difference between what we've come up with on here and the sun gun performance wise - certainly not £425 difference.
> 
> Does the sun gun give you the option of running of mains or a ca battery? Nope.
> 
> I'm planning on doing a head to head with the sun gun and don't think there will be a noticeable difference in performance.


Now that would be very interesting.. I guess for most people here The Sun Gun is overkill but it would great to see a comparison:thumb:


----------



## atomicfan

You will need about 130°c that the hot glue will melt or dissappear.

I made mine yesterday and even with a standard 25w bulb from the set it was in it works quite well.

I will get the solux bulb in a few days and can then compare it to the brinkmanns and fenix led


----------



## MellowYellow

mr cooper said:


> I must say in puzzled by this thread. Do any of you think you can come close to the performance of a sun gun. Using B&Q bulbs/empty hairdyrer-drill cases and any old drill battery you can find? Is it just me


In my opinion if you can get 50%-75% of the performance of the M3 sun gun for 5% of the price then its a no brainer! I have the Lenser P7 but it can't hurt to have lots of different types of light source to check work, especially if the cars i'm working on aren't my own.

Gav


----------



## Flair

MellowYellow said:


> In my opinion if you can get 50%-75% of the performance of the M3 sun gun for 5% of the price then its a no brainer! I have the Lenser P7 but it can't hurt to have lots of different types of light source to check work, especially if the cars i'm working on aren't my own.
> 
> Gav


And if people want it to be exactly the same, they can also just go buy the 3M bulb if they want to waste £50. Not rocket science, and there realy aint many innovative ways to switch a light bulb on with a 12V battery is there..


----------



## JJ_

Plumped for a transformer today, think it was the right move after all. The plug in ones just weren't providing enough POWER


----------



## Nanoman

The ONLY drawback (other than it being home made) about my design over a SunGun is that this one doesn't have the option to give the higher power boost you get with the SunGun but I'm working on that. The higher power boost is only 2v which isn't a lot.

One of the key BENEFITS about my design is that you can use external power from the mains, car battery directly or cig lighter.



JJ_ said:


> Plumped for a transformer today, think it was the right move after all. The plug in ones just weren't providing enough POWER


Are you using a slightly different design to the one I used? You should be able to get the same performance from a car battery as you can from a 12v transformer.


----------



## JJ_

Em I think it would be similar, I had a few "multi" end piece transformers the cheap ones from asda but they just didn't have enough grunt. 

Ill hopefully have mine finished for 240v - 12v power tonight, well the rough version with wires here there any everywhere. Still waiting on different bulbs, a switch, a 4m wire, and deciding how to couple the wiring. 

Probably use dc coupler's, really not sure.

BTW grant thanks very much for helping out with my questions !


----------



## chillihound

Bought the donor drill for my homemade Sun Gun today.
It was an ebay special a Dewalt DW907K2 12v for £45 with 2 batteries.
Now I realise that I could get cheaper but I can afford it and in the future I have many sources for spare parts such as chargers, batteries, trigger, housing etc.

Anyway this is it.

Dewalt DW907









Gonna be nicely protected









Includes the Drill, Charger and 2 Batteries









Even includes a comprehensive parts list that will assist with disassembly for those that want a little additional info









Got to go out tomorrow and get the bulb holder and bulb, batteries are charging tonight in readiness.

Eventually I will include some form of socket for accepting power from external sources, I will try to find something that I can fit that will be nice and tidy.
I am also going to try and utilise the forward/reverse slider as a switch to select power source be it battery or external.

Gotta spend a bit of time in the company of an RS Components catalogue.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Just spent the last 15 minutes building the alternative sungun.

Tried it on neighbours car and it is excellent for swirl spotting, also being dimmable is really good.

Battery on charge and will cycle it over the weekend ready for a proper test on a detail on Monday.

Ok, it's not a sun gun but cost me £22 plus block connector and some super glue ( I bought a spare bulb).

So far really inpressed with it, and for the price, well even if it did not work I can always put the drill motor and chuck back in.


----------



## chillihound

Mirror Finish said:


> Ok, it's not a sun gun but cost me £22 plus block connector and some super glue ( I bought a spare bulb)..


It's scandalous to think that you made something potentially the equivilent of a SunGun for £22 if not then pretty damn close, who cares if it lasts - for the price of a SunGun you can make 20 of these


----------



## JJ_

Finally built mine tonight the cig and mains stepdown powered housing, I have another drill housing for the battery only operation. One housing will have an LED bulb and the other with the sun gun bulb OFT!! 

Works a treat really happy.


----------



## Flair

Mirror Finish said:


> Just spent the last 15 minutes building the alternative sungun.
> 
> Tried it on neighbours car and it is excellent for swirl spotting, also being dimmable is really good.
> 
> Battery on charge and will cycle it over the weekend ready for a proper test on a detail on Monday.
> 
> Ok, it's not a sun gun but cost me £22 plus block connector and some super glue ( I bought a spare bulb).
> 
> So far really inpressed with it, and for the price, well even if it did not work I can always put the drill motor and chuck back in.


How did you make it dimmable?.


----------



## Jordan

i'm assuming the pressure on the trigger, like when you do so with a drill it slows down!


----------



## chillihound

Jordan said:


> i'm assuming the pressure on the trigger, like when you do so with a drill it slows down!


Exactly, acts like a dimmer switch.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Flair said:


> How did you make it dimmable?.


The bulbs are dimmable and the triggar acts as the dimmer switch.

Seems to work better with the trigger about 50%.


----------



## mick2010

Mirror Finish said:


> The bulbs are dimmable and the triggar acts as the dimmer switch.
> 
> Seems to work better with the trigger about 50%.


Got any pics of yours mate? I think I'll be popping into B&Q to get the necessary bits 

Am I right in thinking this bulb would be the closest match to the Sun Gun bulb? Specs seem pretty much identical.

Can't seem to find the necessary bulb holder on the B&Q website, do you know if it's only in store and not listed online?

Cheers,

mick2010


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

mick2010 said:


> Got any pics of yours mate? I think I'll be popping into B&Q to get the necessary bits
> 
> Am I right in thinking this bulb would be the closest match to the Sun Gun bulb? Specs seem pretty much identical.
> 
> Can't seem to find the necessary bulb holder on the B&Q website, do you know if it's only in store and not listed online?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mick2010


Mine looks like the other B&Q jobbies. The B&Q bulbs do include the holder so that bulb you are looking at should just plug in. Be interestinf to see the beam from a 4700k bulb as that is the nearerst colour you can get to the sun.

I have not done any pics as my phone is playing up and can't seem to find them in Photobucket, so gave up.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Just been swirl spotting on my neighbours cars, as mine have no swirls!!!!!

Really bright light, and dimming it allows good control on the light.

Really impressed. Ok so it is not the correct colour but is doing a grreat job, and compared to LED torches; blows them away.

Will do a full detail on Monday with it and see how it does.

A friend of mine works in a paint shop and ther only thing they use a Sun Gun for is for colour matching, plus they use a gloss meter as well.

So really, a sun gun for detailing is a waste of time and really over priced. If we can do it for £20 for a quality light source running only 12V then good on us and thanks to the OP for the inspiration to carry this through.


----------



## chillihound

mick2010 said:


> Am I right in thinking this bulb would be the closest match to the Sun Gun bulb? Specs seem pretty much identical.


I think that bulb might be a bit bright, many seem to be happy with a 35w bulb and ideally you want a 36 degree - the bulb you linked to is a 24 degree one.

This is the bulb that grantwills linked to earlier in the thread, it is a 35w gu5.3 4700k 36 degree bulb and a bit of research shows it has a CRI of 99 so by all intents and purposes it is a SunGun bulb so also good for colour matching as well detailing.

Just ordered one, comes in at £14.37 including the shipping but cheaper than the £40 odd for a official sungun bulb.


----------



## mick2010

Mirror Finish said:


> Just been swirl spotting on my neighbours cars, as mine have no swirls!!!!!
> 
> Really bright light, and dimming it allows good control on the light.
> 
> Really impressed. Ok so it is not the correct colour but is doing a grreat job, and compared to LED torches; blows them away.
> 
> Will do a full detail on Monday with it and see how it does.
> 
> A friend of mine works in a paint shop and ther only thing they use a Sun Gun for is for colour matching, plus they use a gloss meter as well.
> 
> So really, a sun gun for detailing is a waste of time and really over priced. If we can do it for £20 for a quality light source running only 12V then good on us and thanks to the OP for the inspiration to carry this through.


Looking forward to seeing the pics, can't go wrong for £20 odd quid either.



chillihound said:


> I think that bulb might be a bit bright, many seem to be happy with a 35w bulb and ideally you want a 36 degree - the bulb you linked to is a 24 degree one.
> 
> This is the bulb that grantwills linked to earlier in the thread, it is a 35w gu5.3 4700k 36 degree bulb and a bit of research shows it has a CRI of 99 so by all intents and purposes it is a SunGun bulb so also good for colour matching as well detailing.
> 
> Just ordered one, comes in at £14.37 including the shipping but cheaper than the £40 odd for a official sungun bulb.


Ah yeah, nice one, I didn't spot that, cheers for pointing me in the right direction :thumb: - Where would I get a holder to fit that bulb for or would I just have to get a B&Q bulb with the same fitting to get a holder?

This is a class thread, there's no way I could justify buying a Sun Gun especially knowing it's a glorified £9.99 drill with a bulb in it  (I'm sure the Sun Gun is priced highly for many reasons, but really, if you don't work in a body shop and you are just using it to check for swirls.. is it really necessary?).

mick2010


----------



## Flair

Mirror Finish said:


> The bulbs are dimmable and the triggar acts as the dimmer switch.
> 
> Seems to work better with the trigger about 50%.


Oo right I thought you might have made a dial of some sort to control it, would be cool if there was away like that though.


----------



## chillihound

Get the bulb holder almost anywhere, ebay for example. I haven't got one yet so I don't know about B&Q selling them separately but they will defo flog it in a cheap fitting, those that have purchased can probly confirm and even supply a part number I guess.

For the bulb in my last post you want a GU5.3 fitting.


----------



## chillihound

Flair said:


> Oo right I thought you might have made a dial of some sort to control it, would be cool if there was away like that though.


No point, just extra expense to do what the trigger does already unless you intend to dispense with the trigger in favour of some kind of on/off rocker switch.


----------



## Flair

chillihound said:


> Get the bulb holder almost anywhere, ebay for example. I haven't got one yet so I don't know about B&Q selling them separately but they will defo flog it in a cheap fitting, those that have purchased can probly confirm and even supply a part number I guess.
> 
> For the bulb in my last post you want a GU5.3 fitting.


The connector comes with a 25W Gu5.3 bulb in B&Q for about £3 odd.


----------



## mick2010

chillihound said:


> Get the bulb holder almost anywhere, ebay for example. I haven't got one yet so I don't know about B&Q selling them separately but they will defo flog it in a cheap fitting, those that have purchased can probly confirm and even supply a part number I guess.
> 
> For the bulb in my last post you want a GU5.3 fitting.


Yeah, the fitting is what I was looking for, I went the ar$e about face way of getting it :lol:

I think mine could be getting a touch of spray paint to it, few stickers, make it look top notch 

Is it sad that I got butterflies in my belly after seeing how good other people's look and looking forward to making mine? I've always liked the look of the SG, but making my own would be far cooler


----------



## chillihound

And vastly cheaper 

Looking forward to getting mine done, gotta go out tomorrow for the lamp holder and a cheap bulb for testing purposes whilst I wait for the Solux to arrive.


----------



## superdoug

chillihound said:


> No point, just extra expense to do what the trigger does already unless you intend to dispense with the trigger in favour of some kind of on/off rocker switch.


As chilli says, a rocker switch and a potentiometer would allow you to set a level, or if you measure the resistance over the trigger with an ohmeter you could buy a 10p resistor and wire that in series with a switch.


----------



## Nanoman

mick2010 said:


> Got any pics of yours mate? I think I'll be popping into B&Q to get the necessary bits
> 
> Am I right in thinking this bulb would be the closest match to the Sun Gun bulb? Specs seem pretty much identical.
> 
> Can't seem to find the necessary bulb holder on the B&Q website, do you know if it's only in store and not listed online?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mick2010


The bulb holder and transformer comes in a box with a suitable (non colour-corrected bulb from B&Q in a box like the one in my pic...











Mirror Finish said:


> Mine looks like the other B&Q jobbies. The B&Q bulbs do include the holder so that bulb you are looking at should just plug in. Be interestinf to see the beam from a 4700k bulb as that is the nearerst colour you can get to the sun.
> 
> I have not done any pics as my phone is playing up and can't seem to find them in Photobucket, so gave up.


4700k doesn't mean it's the nearest colour to the sun it's the CRI index that does that. The solux bulb i posted earlier has the same qualities as the sun gun bulb for about £12 inc postage and fits the connector above whether it's battery or external power from car/transformer.



Flair said:


> Oo right I thought you might have made a dial of some sort to control it, would be cool if there was away like that though.


There's a few cheap solutions from maplin that will allow you to vary the power if your drill only has a simple on off switch. Either replace the switch with a variable one or a switch similar to the speed on your polisher if you want to have selectable brightness.



mick2010 said:


> Ah yeah, nice one, I didn't spot that, cheers for pointing me in the right direction :thumb: - Where would I get a holder to fit that bulb for or would I just have to get a B&Q bulb with the same fitting to get a holder?
> 
> This is a class thread, there's no way I could justify buying a Sun Gun especially knowing it's a glorified £9.99 drill with a bulb in it  (I'm sure the Sun Gun is priced highly for many reasons, but really, if you don't work in a body shop and you are just using it to check for swirls.. is it really necessary?).
> 
> mick2010


As per my comments above.



chillihound said:


> Get the bulb holder almost anywhere, ebay for example. I haven't got one yet so I don't know about B&Q selling them separately but they will defo flog it in a cheap fitting, those that have purchased can probly confirm and even supply a part number I guess.
> 
> For the bulb in my last post you want a GU5.3 fitting.


As per the above you can get the bulb, holder & 230v-12v transformer for £8 from B&Q.



chillihound said:


> No point, just extra expense to do what the trigger does already unless you intend to dispense with the trigger in favour of some kind of on/off rocker switch.


As above, there's a couple of options if your drill is only on/off and doesn't vary the brightness.



Flair said:


> The connector comes with a 25W Gu5.3 bulb in B&Q for about £3 odd.


Yes, or £8 with the 230v-12v transformer.



superdoug said:


> As chilli says, a rocker switch and a potentiometer would allow you to set a level, or if you measure the resistance over the trigger with an ohmeter you could buy a 10p resistor and wire that in series with a switch.


You're remind me of physics in high-school now. Can you translate that to english and describe how you would do it as well as how much it would cost (preferably with links to Maplin or RS components etc).


----------



## MellowYellow

Re: doing away with the trigger, i'm wondering if you could butcher a knackered hair dryer for the 3 position switch that some have, so it would be off/low/high. I will probably make 2 over the next few weeks and keep one with variable trigger, and then play with the other. *Looks round house for broken electrical items...*


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Ok guys, some in action pics from playing with the Hughesilluminator.


























































All in all some great results, ok it is not a sun gun but apart from the colour temperature it is a really usuable light.


----------



## mr cooper

Mirror Finish said:


> Ok guys, some in action pics from playing with the Hughesilluminator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all some great results, ok it is not a sun gun but apart from the colour temperature it is a really usuable light.


I have to say good try. But it's no sun gun. This is a good example of why you should not bring a drill case and random bulb to a sun gun fight There is only one originator.


----------



## ZERO

Really appreciate the guide guys as I recently discovered that my LED lamp really isnt up to the job of showing scratches.

I'll hopefully be able to report back tomorrow on how I get on and the cost of building it in Ireland.


----------



## swordjo

mr cooper said:


> I have to say good try. But it's no sun gun. This is a good example of why you should not bring a drill case and random bulb to a sun gun fight There is only one originator.


You do realise that the sun gun is pretty much the same as this? It's not a swirl spotting light, it's a colour matching gun for car sprayers, to be honest it's a torch with a bulb in it, as is the drill version!


----------



## james_death

When all said and done we just want to show up the swirls and see if we removed them.


----------



## mr cooper

swordjo said:


> You do realise that the sun gun is pretty much the same as this? It's not a swirl spotting light, it's a colour matching gun for car sprayers, to be honest it's a torch with a bulb in it, as is the drill version!


I have owned may torches and only one sun gun. I know which i'd rather correct a car with. I assume you've never used a sun gun


----------



## swordjo

I'd rather correct a car with a rotary to be honest, the torch isn't great for removing the swirls. And yes i've used one, a brinkman and many other led torches, when it comes down to it, they all showed the swirls at the start, and proved there were none after the polishing and IPA wipe down. 

When it comes down to it, the Sun Gun is a bulb holder for the colour matching bulb, nothing more nothing less. There is no fancy CPU inside it, just a switch to turn a bulb on and off.


----------



## mr cooper

swordjo said:


> I'd rather correct a car with a rotary to be honest, the torch isn't great for removing the swirls. And yes i've used one, a brinkman and many other led torches, when it comes down to it, they all showed the swirls at the start, and proved there were none after the polishing and IPA wipe down.
> 
> When it comes down to it, the Sun Gun is a bulb holder for the colour matching bulb, nothing more nothing less. There is no fancy CPU inside it, just a switch to turn a bulb on and off.


I meant correct a car while using (but i think you knew that). I also have used many light sourses in the past and nothing comes close to the sun gun for me. ps dont forget the turbo function not just on off.:thumb:


----------



## mick2010

mr cooper said:


> I meant correct a car while using (but i think you knew that). I also have used many light sourses in the past and nothing comes close to the sun gun for me. ps dont forget the turbo function not just on off.:thumb:


Can you break that down for me and explain exactly what is different between the Sun Gun and one of the DIY ones? If this bulb is used (which is virtually identical to the Sun Gun bulb) what difference should it make? They will both be outputting the same light.


----------



## ZERO

Don't bother yourselves lads, he has made no positive input into this thread and is either looking to justify the money he spent on "many light sourses" or more likely is trying get a rise out of someone.


----------



## Flair

Might get shouted at for this but what the hell



> Originally Posted by mr cooper View Post
> I have to say good try. But it's no sun gun. This is a good example of why you should not bring a drill case and random bulb to a sun gun fight There is only one originator.


One thing proof or STFU, everyone has given somthing to this thread, unless you can back it up like the rest of us GTFO, that is all. Unless you care to do a back to back test with one of us that is, put your money where your light is.


----------



## Flair

mr cooper said:


> ps dont forget the turbo function not just on off.:thumb:


You mean the extra 2-3 volts, I have used a 14.5V I'm always on turbo then :buffer: But I surpose that is worth 300+ pounds. Like I have said there is not many realistic ways you can power a light bulb, if you want a sun gun by the bulb. Unless benjamin franklin cares to share his new inventions with us.


----------



## paranoid73

Have to say, looking at the pictures I wouldn't say the results were any better than a Led torch, but I will reserve judgement until I've built mine


----------



## Nanoman

Just to re-iterate the point. 
My design has everything the sun gun has and more right down to an identical light source. The only difference is the turbo mode which is sorted if you use a 14.5v battery. 

For the haters who are upset the blew all that money on a sun gun please don't fill this useful thread with your uninformed ramblings. Check my posts in the for sale thread - I recently sold my sun gun because it was a waste of money. 

If you would like to have an informed debate about the actual differences you are welcome... There are very few differences. Some, such as external power, are an improvment on the sun gun. 

Let the sensible/helpful discussion continue - remember I'll be doing a head to head with a sun gun asap.


----------



## brautomobile

Maybe a few shots with both our sun gun and 3M sun gun head to head in action would help other decide if there is or isn't any difference.


----------



## amiller

grantwils said:


> Let the sensible/helpful discussion continue - remember I'll be doing a head to head with a sun gun asap.





brautomobile said:


> Maybe a few shots with both our sun gun and 3M sun gun head to head in action would help other decide if there is or isn't any difference.


Grant, if you are going to the Glasgow meet tomorrow, I can bring my 3M Sun Gun along for some comparisons. :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Or if anyone near Northampton has one, maybe Neil if he is reading, and we can test against mine, not saying mine is as good, still need to get the right bulb, but we could get pics of our comparisons up..


----------



## alan hanson

i know thius has been asked but is there a decisive winner in bulb? 25/35 etc.....


----------



## chillihound

Got a 25w in mine at the moment, waiting for my 35w solux to be delivered.


----------



## dooka

*The bulb should be 12volt | 35watt | 35º | 4700k | CRI99*


----------



## TOGWT

qstix said:


> *The bulb should be 12volt | 35watt | 35º | 4700k | CRI99*


The CRI of sunlight is 100, colour temp is 5000 - 6500oK

Colour rendering index (CRI) is a scale of the effect of a light source on the colour appearance of an object compared to its colour appearance under a reference light source. Expressed on a scale of 1 to 100

So comparing like for like, how does it stack-up to the SunGun?


----------



## JordanTypeR

chillihound said:


> Got a 25w in mine at the moment, waiting for my 35w solux to be delivered.


Where abouts did you get it from? The 25w one is ok, and the 35w one not much different, but it's not a solux one, just a halogen (I can only assume they're different, I'm not too up on my bulbs :lol.


----------



## chillihound

Read through the thread, it's the one grantwills linked to.


----------



## JJ_

My second drill housing has just arrived, I have one halogen housing and led housing still awaiting a switch and bulb holder as well as a bulb right enough.


----------



## Nanoman

Just a quick update...
Had guests arrive on Friday night but managed a sneaky trip to Maplin and got all the bits I need now. Should be able to get it all completed tomorrow and get a build guide and materials list on here.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

mr cooper said:


> I have owned may torches and only one sun gun. I know which i'd rather correct a car with. I assume you've never used a sun gun


I think Mr Cooper is a 3M plant, as they must be so worried about loosing Sun Gun sales!!!!

And yes I have used a Sun Gun, bloody thing packed up just out of warranty.


----------



## ZERO

ZERO's "SolarGun" DIY

Firstly I would like to say thank you to Angajatul, Grantwils, Nath69uk and everyone else in this thread for all their input (Apart from Mr.Cooper....no soup for you ). 
3M - I have no personal vendetta against you, I just don't like feeling ripped off. In other words, please don't kill me....:thumb: *pew pew

DISCLAIMER: I am not responsible for any damage that may be caused to you, your property or your collection of white snake posters by following this DIY; you do this at your own risk.

Anyway, lets cut to the chase.

On arriving at the drill section in B&Q I was presented with many options, however there was only one logical choice for the job.










€12.20 for everything including a battery, charger and a spare screwdriver bit which I can use somewhere else; bargain.










These downlight fixtures are in the lighting aisle and not in the same aisle as the bulbs. There are two options for what to buy here; both include a 35 Watt MR16 GU 5.3 bulb, a 240v to 12v transformer (which isn't needed but can be used for creating a mains supply for the "SolarGun"), instructions for it's "proper" use and either a fixed or tilting ceiling mount.
You can buy either, it really just depends on how fancy you want your paper weight to be. (An internet high five to the person who can think of a detailing use for it )










These bulbs are the same as the bulb included in the kit. You can buy them as spares should you manage to break your included bulb; I opted not to buy these as the money is better spent on colour corrected bulbs.










This is everything that is included in the two boxes, save for transport cardboard and instruction manuals which were instantaneously recycle binned.










Included in the downlight kit is a bulb, a transformer (currently not in disguise ) and a ceiling mount. The bulb is removed from the ceiling mount by pulling together the ends of the spring clip on the front.










Included with the drill is charger, battery and screwdriver bit.
Now would be a good time to put the battery on charge :thumb:










The tools required are 
A Philips head screwdriver (I had a box of precision flatheads nearby so I made do)
A fine nose pliers (a snips and a crimper would have been better, but again, it was nearby)
superglue (... nearby but hot glue would have been better) 
 and a file eek: I had to leave the room to get this; stress of life :lol










Firstly you need to remove the 8 screws in the indicated positions.
Remember, the plastic is cheap and the screws need to be re-used so don't be too hasty with your disassembly.










The bounty within includes a trigger switch, a battery connector, a DC motor, 8 philips head screws and the soul of a deceased Japanese shogun warrior (Your poltergeist may vary).










The next step is to cut the positive and negative cables to the motor. I cut close enough to the motor to provide adequate cable length for the switch but left enough on the motor to make an easy connection should I decide to re-use it.
I then stripped some of the casing from the wire to leave roughly 5mm of exposed wire at the end.










I then cut the bulb connection off of the transformer roughly half way along. I later shorted the wires on the bulb connection by 3 or 4 cm as they were too long, so take this in account when cutting yours.










The bulb was then pushed into it's holder and then using the forward/reverse slider which is no longer needed, I propped the bulb up against the end wall.
This seemed to hold the bulb in place adequately, however the end of the slider which sat against the drill case didn't sit completely flat.










Using a file, I rounded the end of the slider to allow it to sit flush against the curved case. Then, in a further attempt to make slider sit flush, I increased the angle of the chamfered edge from roughly 45 degrees from horizontal to roughly 30 degrees from horizontal.










Everything was then put back into the case, with the slider sitting against the plastic pillar at the end, in the channel of the motor mount and against the bulb holder.
It was then glued as per where the arrows indicate.










While I was in B&Q, I picked up this bag of wire connectors for €1.










They are used for joining wires end to end, so seemed perfect for the task.










A connector was crimped onto the earth and live wire from the switch...










...and then these were connected to the live and earth cables from the bulb, with the blue wire connecting to the red wire and the brown connecting to the black.










The case is then reassembled, the battery is connected and then you're pretty much finished.....now lets go play! 










It was difficult to capture the actual brightness of the SolarGun as I had my camera set to self adjust the exposure, but this should give a rough idea of the brightness.










Firstly, here is a picture taken using my LED inspection lamp to highlight the scratches and RDS. It isn't neccesarily the fairest comparison as it is slightly out of focus :wall:










Then, using some Menzerna S500 and PO85RD on a SFX-1 pad, I polished an area of my bootlid using my DAS-6 Pro which I got from CYC :wave:. A lot of the RDS remain as the car is an e36 BMW so has typically rock hard paint, but the photo is mostly for demonstration of the SolarGun.
(Any advice of polish/pad combinations would be appreciated :thumb

50/50










30/70.....and showing where I went over the tape to the right :wall:










An untouched area of the boot lid.










So that's everything; a DIY "SolarGun" for the low low price of €27.60. While it may lack a feature or two of the 3M Sun Gun, for 5% of the price it does 90% of the job. 
I hope that these photos and accompanying DIY have in some very small way paid back to the community for all the information and help I have gathered from it since joining the board :thumb:

Happy Modding,

Paul.

PS: I would like to post this in a thread of its own if that would be okay? That way it can be seen by as many people as possible


----------



## chillihound

zero, nice job.
It's not a sungun if don't say 'SunGun' but who cares when it works and costs a billion percent less.

Big up the all new Detailing World 'SolarGun'


----------



## xcJohn

^ That is awesome matey! ^

Bet you're on the listen for 3M ninjas or suchlike??!! :doublesho









Disclaimer: I am in no way insinuating that 3M would hire ninjas or indeed any other kind of warrior/assassin for any purpose.:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Fantastic post Mr Zero. It is very informative and shows how simple it is. 

The only things I was going to add are the external power and switch between battery/external power and the external power connections - looks like you've saved me doing the first bit. I'll do my guide as an add on to yours for the extra bit.


----------



## GlynRS2

I agree it needs to be a sticky in the DIY tools section. A top guide :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

I missed these posts - the joys of forums on a BlackBerry



brautomobile said:


> Maybe a few shots with both our sun gun and 3M sun gun head to head in action would help other decide if there is or isn't any difference.


I'm on it...



amiller said:


> Grant, if you are going to the Glasgow meet tomorrow, I can bring my 3M Sun Gun along for some comparisons. :thumb:


If you could I'll be along for the earlier part of the day...



TOGWT said:


> The CRI of sunlight is 100, colour temp is 5000 - 6500oK
> 
> Colour rendering index (CRI) is a scale of the effect of a light source on the colour appearance of an object compared to its colour appearance under a reference light source. Expressed on a scale of 1 to 100
> 
> So comparing like for like, how does it stack-up to the SunGun?


Hi TOGWT

The Solux bulb I have found has the exact same characteristics as the Sun Gun bulb - will be doing a head to head test today.


----------



## Nanoman

On my way back from the detailing day now... DIY sungun went down very well and had no probs going head to head with a real sungun. 

That should convince the doubters.


----------



## ant_s

Glad to hear it went well Grant, haven't paid much attention to this thread but is well worth a read and got me thinking of making my own now lol


----------



## Steve valentine

Instead of using crimped connections, solder them, much more secure and safer.

Also, won't the bulb melt the casing with prolonged use? those bulbs get mighty hot.

That said, for what it cost, it looks bloody good.

Lastly, instead of buying the entire down light kit, you can buy the 12v lamp connections from ebay for a quid, and the bulbs for the same, bringing the cost down further!!

Happy dumgunning!!


----------



## Nanoman

Stop press!!! Before you butcher your 9.99 12v drills from B&Q there's a 14.4v Performance Power one for 19.99 which should be suitable. I've got one to try so I'll keep you updated. This would allow the 'Turbo Mode' of the SunGun (it also comes in a nice sturdy carry case!).



Steve valentine said:


> Instead of using crimped connections, solder them, much more secure and safer.
> 
> Also, won't the bulb melt the casing with prolonged use? those bulbs get mighty hot.
> 
> That said, for what it cost, it looks bloody good.
> 
> Lastly, instead of buying the entire down light kit, you can buy the 12v lamp connections from ebay for a quid, and the bulbs for the same, bringing the cost down further!!
> 
> Happy dumgunning!!


Soldering is a bit more professional (I'll be soldering mine) but it's not required.

I've had mine on for 12 mins with no sign of heat damage, melting etc. In practice you'd rarely have it on for more than 30-60 seconds.

Correct about the lampholder and bulb for A quid but postage is normally extra. Also the one for 8 quid from B&Q comes with 230v-12v transformer so is probably the best option for anyone who wants external power.


----------



## ZERO

Thanks for the positive response guys 

Grantwils
Thanks Grant 
That would be fantastic mate. I was hoping to add to the DIY with information on fitting a selectable powersource switch as you described, with up being battery, middle being off and then down being 12v from the car battery, cigarette lighter or mains transformer. So if you would like to make a DIY for that then i'd really appreciate it  We can then add our material together to form one ultimate "Solar Gun" DIY as I think it should now be called 

For the external power source connections, I was thinking of placing two mono audio jack sockets in the body and then having two mono jacks on the cable; purely for ease of connection and to allow the cable to be pulled from the body easily in the event it becomes snagged in a fan belt, timing gear etc. 
Obviously the placement of the sockets would be crucial to keep it comfortable to use and away from any potentially wet hands.
In addition to those features, I was hoping to add a potentiometer switch to allow the light to be kept on without having to hold the trigger.
I would also like to install a tripod mount as these two features combined would allow for much easier photographing of defects.
What do you think?

I look forward to hearing about the 14.4v drill and case. That could be a very tempting option.

Steve Valentine
Soldering and heatshrinking the connections along with using hotglue would have been much more secure. I had intended to include that as an explanation on a better way to do it, but as you can see from my post it was already 5.30AM and insomnia was kicking my ass :lol:
I also wanted to demonstrate how it could be built using tools that everybody would have  but as you said, for that price its hard to complain.
I'll be re-doing mine soon using hotglue, solder and heatshrink, for now it was just a proof of concept.

Also, as Grant pointed out, the connector on its own is very cheap, but by buying it together with the transformer it opens the project up to an external power source option; and the next part of the DIY


----------



## samwyard

i wonder what B&Q are thinking, with so many people buying just a drill and a bulb lmao

im going there now to get mine


----------



## ESSO

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

ZERO said:


> Thanks for the positive response guys
> 
> Grantwils
> Thanks Grant
> That would be fantastic mate. I was hoping to add to the DIY with information on fitting a selectable powersource switch as you described, with up being battery, middle being off and then down being 12v from the car battery, cigarette lighter or mains transformer. So if you would like to make a DIY for that then i'd really appreciate it  We can then add our material together to form one ultimate "Solar Gun" DIY as I think it should now be called
> 
> For the external power source connections, I was thinking of placing two mono audio jack sockets in the body and then having two mono jacks on the cable; purely for ease of connection and to allow the cable to be pulled from the body easily in the event it becomes snagged in a fan belt, timing gear etc.
> Obviously the placement of the sockets would be crucial to keep it comfortable to use and away from any potentially wet hands.
> In addition to those features, I was hoping to add a potentiometer switch to allow the light to be kept on without having to hold the trigger.
> I would also like to install a tripod mount as these two features combined would allow for much easier photographing of defects.
> What do you think?
> 
> I look forward to hearing about the 14.4v drill and case. That could be a very tempting option.


I got a male and female 2.1mm DC sockets from Maplin. The female screws into the drill to take the male connection. Already got the DPDT switch. It's just on/on.

You could add a locking on switch fairly easily if you wanted it to stay on.

As for tripod mount... getting a bit adventurous but once you've got your locking switch all you need to do is work out how to attached it to the tripod (string?) and it's sorted.

She's dragging me out to the cinema now so it'll have to wait...


----------



## terrymcg

Just dismantled my b&Q cheapo drill, and have just thought of something. It's all very good bracing the bulb and the holder forward and gluing it in place, but how are you to change the bulb when it goes?? Is it just a case of breaking the glue seals??


----------



## ZERO

The part at the back of the connector disconnects, so you can separate the bulb and connector along with the associated wiring without destroying the mount, you just have to be gentle.


----------



## Spoony

Seen the one Grant made in action today. Great bit of kit. I'll be contacting him in future for a possible build.


----------



## terrymcg

ZERO said:


> The part at the back of the connector disconnects, so you can separate the bulb and connector along with the associated wiring without destroying the mount, you just have to be gentle.


That looks a struggle! Have you actually done it yet. The small black plastic bit are you on about? As it sticks into the bulb holder quite far.


----------



## -Adam-

With a bit of luck I am going to give mine a go in the morning when I have a go of a quick detail on the focus


----------



## Flair

I've been using it to clean my windows and glass table, works a treat but depressing just when you think there finally clean the gun puts a downer on you :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Can't believe I am the only pro in here in support of this. Just goes to show how detailing is really snobbish!!!!

Been cycling the battery this weekend to try out tomorrow, only on a new car protection detail.

Have a nasty Jag booked next Monday, so will get a proper testing.

Can't wait.

Also going to order the correct bulb as well, but the 25W B&Q jobbie is doing it's job well.


----------



## CraigQQ

seen grants in action today and worked as good as the sun gun. 

well done mate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

CraigQQ said:


> seen grants in action today and worked as good as the sun gun.
> 
> well done mate.


Can't wait to see some pics Craig. :thumb:


----------



## Flair

Mirror Finish said:


> Been cycling the battery this weekend to try out tomorrow, only on a new car protection detail.


I have been using Mine in around the house ETC to see what its like, been messing with the fridge windows etc and just general fooling around testing. Im on my third day now and the battery is just starting to die, seems to last a while.


----------



## ZERO

grantwils said:


> I got a male and female 2.1mm DC sockets from Maplin. The female screws into the drill to take the male connection. Already got the DPDT switch. It's just on/on.
> 
> You could add a locking on switch fairly easily if you wanted it to stay on.
> 
> As for tripod mount... getting a bit adventurous but once you've got your locking switch all you need to do is work out how to attached it to the tripod (string?) and it's sorted.
> 
> She's dragging me out to the cinema now so it'll have to wait...


Good to hear that Maplin have the right gear for the job, I'll swing by tomorrow on the way into the studio.
I think adding a lock to the switch might be easier now that you say it, It would also simplify the wire quite a bit.

Well the tripod mount is just an optional extra if youre feeling up to it, its not really necessary sure, but its just another feature that the solargun has over the Sun Gun 

I'm just back from the cinema myself, hence the late reply...I hope you didnt see Drive Angry too, it was truly awful 

Flair
Now that you say it I think you're right, it would only come out if the bulb wasn't pressed against the end wall.
I'll have to have another look at it and see if there is a way around the problem.
Thanks for pointing it out either way mate


----------



## CoopersE91

When I saw the OP one that looked like it was just a bit dangerous, so I thought nothing more about this thread and chalked it up to some crazy eastern European thing!.

Can I just say now after seeing Grant's in action yesterday on the battery alone at the Glasgow meet - I couldn't really tell the difference in performance between it and the 3M gun and I am picky about these things. Hats off to you Grant, and the OP for the original idea.

Thanks to Grant for chatting through the build and options with us, I have decided to make one myself after seeing just how badly BMW ballsed up a prior 'correction' by using his sun gun methinks I need one.

So CC is out again (you barsteward Grant its all your fault!) and I have decided to go right to the top of the technical evolutionary chain and got a 14.4v Challenger drill from argos...for....wait for it......

£8.99!!!

Have a spare one in reserve at Wishaw if anyone wants the code to pick it up as it expires tomorrow, please PM me (although automatic first dibs goes to Grant) I dont want it as I have managed to find one of the last ones closer to me.

Link to Argos deal:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/challenge-14-4v-hammer-drill-8-99-argos-r-c/885746

Cheers

Adam


----------



## dooka

Do none of your drills hold the bulb itself, I was lucky that the DeWalt drill was perfect for the job, as the casing holds the bulb ..

Nice to see these progressing..

@Mirror Finish, I don't think you are the only pro getting behind this. But yes you are right about some of the snobbery in detailing..


----------



## Millz

Just completed mine.










Pretty good. Thanks to everyone in here for the info, especially grantwils.


----------



## mopardave

*diy sun gun*

Do we have a ********** step by step idiots guide now gents? It needs to be an idiots guide for me cos I'm no sparky! This looks absolutely brill.........10 out of 10 to the guys that took the trouble to share this
Thanks fellas.........top effort!:thumb:


----------



## dooka

^^
Seriously.. 

For those who either can't read or search:
Post #333
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202530&page=34


----------



## terrymcg

Can anyone answer this... if you have used the £9.99 drill form B&Q and used the reverse switch to brace the bulb against the front of the case and glued it all into position how are you going to change the bulb once its gone??? I asked the questions a few posts back but never really got a response except removing the small black plastic tab at the rear of the mount. But seriously once its all braced as far as I can see there is no movement at all?????


----------



## mopardave

*diy sun gun*

I missed that.......don't know how I did, but I did.........but many thanks for being so gracious in pointing this out!



qstix said:


> ^^
> Seriously..
> 
> For those who either can't read or search:
> Post #333
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=202530&page=34


----------



## gregb

terrymcg said:


> Can anyone answer this... if you have used the £9.99 drill form B&Q and used the reverse switch to brace the bulb against the front of the case and glued it all into position how are you going to change the bulb once its gone??? I asked the questions a few posts back but never really got a response except removing the small black plastic tab at the rear of the mount. But seriously once its all braced as far as I can see there is no movement at all?????


I'm guessing the way to change the bulb is to take the drill apart and replace the bulb. Given the limited time on, once the novelty has worn off, it's probably not a bad option as the bulb will last a long time as long as you don't drop it. Another option which I adopted was to file the opening making it the correct size for the bulb to be inserted from the outside and sit flush. This makes the bulb easy to replace but the down side is the bulb could fall out, however it's a pretty tight fit in the holder so I'll see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

New build thread coming here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820

Teaser pic:








Note internal/external power switch on the back and DC-in connector on the top. It's difficult to see on this pic but you'll see below that the big cable connects to any of the 3 connectors using a quick-release connector.
















Note internal/external power switch on the back and DC-in connector on the top.


----------



## terrymcg

gregb said:


> I'm guessing the way to change the bulb is to take the drill apart and replace the bulb. Given the limited time on, once the novelty has worn off, it's probably not a bad option as the bulb will last a long time as long as you don't drop it. Another option which I adopted was to file the opening making it the correct size for the bulb to be inserted from the outside and sit flush. This makes the bulb easy to replace but the down side is the bulb could fall out, however it's a pretty tight fit in the holder so I'll see how it goes :thumb:


Now theres an idea, make it fit with out bracing it against the front inside the drill!!

With the £9.99 drill I just cant see how people are planning on swapping the bulb, unless I am missing something!


----------



## kp 115

excellent post, but as mentioned heat could be a problem why not leave the fan intact to act as a cooling aid.

kp 115


----------



## gregb

terrymcg said:


> Now theres an idea, make it fit with out bracing it against the front inside the drill!!
> 
> With the £9.99 drill I just cant see how people are planning on swapping the bulb, unless I am missing something!


I used the 9.99 drill but fitted bulb from outside, not inside, you just need to file the front opening of the drill out so it fits flush and you still have to manufacture a bracket to secure the lamp holder. Lamp hold.r position is quite critical to ensure. The bulb when fitted from outside is both flush and secure in holder


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

terrymcg said:


> Now theres an idea, make it fit with out bracing it against the front inside the drill!!
> 
> With the £9.99 drill I just cant see how people are planning on swapping the bulb, unless I am missing something!


Just pull the drill apart and pull the bulb out of the holder, simples.

Took me 5 mins before as an experiment.


----------



## terrymcg

Mirror Finish said:


> Just pull the drill apart and pull the bulb out of the holder, simples.
> 
> Took me 5 mins before as an experiment.


But how can you pull the bulb out when it is being braced all the way to the front??? As you have to pull the bulb forward. Or are you leaving a gap at the front?


----------



## james_19742000

Personally I use an old desk lamp that I had in teh garage, same bulb, same principle and does the job perfectly, ok it has to be plugged but overall, great results from it


----------



## Nanoman

terrymcg said:


> But how can you pull the bulb out when it is being braced all the way to the front??? As you have to pull the bulb forward. Or are you leaving a gap at the front?


Hrmm... thought I'd replied to this one.

There's enough flexibility in it to get the bulb out. Worst case scenario is you have to glue it back in again - hardly a show stopper!


----------



## dooka

That looks cool Grant..

@mopardave, sorry if I was a little harsh ..

We should either start another thread or creat a little section in this thread, so we can all post our finished products up, then invite 3M.. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Flair

I'm trying to find an old broken site light for a stand, Im going to try and make a site light version with the colour corrective bulb, does anyone know if the heat would be that diffrent from the normal site lights.


----------



## dooka

I would imagine that they will run a lot cooler, as the bulbs we are using in our defect destructing guns are 35 to 50w and a halogen light is around 500w..

So I would say, go knock yourself out and build one. The only way you will know is to try..

I doubt any of us knew whether our drill would work, we took the initiative and gave it a go, but that is what modding is all about ..


----------



## Flair

I think I will give this a go next and see what It's like, bonus is can run one 12v of a leisure battery too rather than using a genny for light and the polisher.


----------



## CelicaSteve

Great thread guy's, :thumb:. Must be good as it has urged me to make my first post.

Have been working as a mobile valeter for the last couple of years and looking to move more into the detailing side of things this summer, so this thread has been a god send.

Built mine over the weekend using the B&Q £9.99 drill and a standard 35w (for the moment) using Grants guide and well happy with the results,

Thought I just add a couple of my thought's/ideas:

With regards to scuring the bulb inside the housing, I have used some small pieces of blue-tac. You can mould it in the area's between the bulb and the housing and seems to do the job pretty well. Though not quite as rigid as hot glue, It has held the bulb in place and makes things easy should the bulb need changing.

Secondly, thinking of adding a DC input like grant so that a mains transformer can be used, but not a big fan of the manual toggle switch.

I'm no electronics expert, but I'm thinking maybe a small relay/switch could be used to automate the switching.

I'm thinking, a relay that is switched/toggled from the 12 DC input from the mains transformer.

ie under normal operation the battery output is connected to the bulb, then once the external dc input is plugged in, it energises like a relay and switches, therfore isolating the battery input and connecting the bulb to the mains input....(hope that makes sense), Any idea's guys.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## amzchhabra

I have made mine and used the Solux Bulb as posted, works a treat! The bulb was delivered within 24 hours of ordering!

I held the bulb in place using the plastic piece in the middle of the chuck, and filed the hole in the middle to fit the bulb using a dremmel as per the below:









(the above picture belongs to Oli1983uk, but mine looks exactly the same [Oli, hope you dont mind me using your pic, just saves me opening up mine again])


----------



## Baracuda

Can you take some pictures of it in action. I really want to see how the Solux bulb spots defects, from what i've read it's the closest in specs to the 3M bulb.

Thank you.


----------



## Flair

Flair said:


> I think I will give this a go next and see what It's like, bonus is can run one 12v of a leisure battery too rather than using a genny for light and the polisher.


This will be perfect to attach to a site light, just take the base off. I'll get one on friday and try and convert it to gu5.3.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9956500&fh_reftheme=promo_215165852%2cseeall%2c%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372013}%2fcategories%3C{9372029}%2fcategories%3C{9372110}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dspotlights___downlights&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=10&fh_sort_order=1&fh_sort_by=_price_rrp_min&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372013}%2fcategories%3C{9372029}%2fcategories%3C{9372110}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dspotlights___downlights%2fspecificationsSpecificProductType%3dspotlights&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=lister&isSearch=false

Found a better one http://shopping.erol.co.uk/product/Par-16-Can-Polished-with-Gel-Frame-GU53-base.html

Found one even better and its water proof, just bought this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370270065786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Oli1983uk

amzchhabra said:


> I have made mine and used the Solux Bulb as posted, works a treat! The bulb was delivered within 24 hours of ordering!
> 
> I held the bulb in place using the plastic piece in the middle of the chuck, and filed the hole in the middle to fit the bulb using a dremmel as per the below:
> (the above picture belongs to Oli1983uk, but mine looks exactly the same [Oli, hope you dont mind me using your pic, just saves me opening up mine again])


Yeah that's fine mate, I have done it as it makes changing the bulb easy instead of gluing the holder in place.


----------



## superdoug

I am not sure that you would have to isolate the battery when using an external dc input. As long as you connect -ve to -ve and +ve to +ve(wire the supplies in parallel) you will continue to receive the same voltage out to the lamp. Separating the supplies does no harm either, I'm just not sure it's essential?
You could liken it to jump starting a car. When you connect the 2 cars together you don't get 24v.


----------



## Nanoman

Check out this PDF... the bulb for £8 from solux is the one mentioned in the 3M SunGun patent application.

This means that if you fit the Solux bulb in your home made SunGun you have the exact same light output as the 3M version costing £400.

http://www.google.com/patents/downl...light_assembly.pdf?id=X5WcAAAAEBAJ&output=pdf

More information here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820&page=10


----------



## atomicfan

Made mine yesterday with the Solux Bulb and the light is very good. Compared to a standard 25w halogen its a different world.

As i had an old drill with no battery the material cost was about 12euro for the bulb - and i made a makita attachement for the battery so that i can use makita batteries for the old drill.

Maybe i make another for non detailing as the light is brilliant.

I dont have a sun gun (luckily) but compared to brinkmann or led torches its great


----------



## toni

Thanks Grant!
The SunGun patent was exactly what I needed, this confirms that the Solux bulb is the one!


----------



## Bero

Good work grantwils - amazing what you can find with a little research. Makes a bit of a joke of the official price of a replacment bulb.....even if you add the bulb and battery costs together you find the plastic housing with a little PC style fan costs about £300!


----------



## -Adam-

I used my one the other day and if I am being honest, the standard halogen bulb was really difficult for me to spot swirls with, this may have well been because my car is moondust silver and just reflected the light straight back, or it could be because there aren't any swirls on the side of my car lol!

However I have used it in the house on the casing of my tv's and it shows up brilliantly!


----------



## -Adam-

Guys, we have our first casualty lol!

I was checking my correction today with the "Fun Gun", all was well, it did a good job.....


I was then packing everying away and I dropped it (D'OH), needless to say the bulb smashed


----------



## alan hanson

will order my bulb tonight then for sure, think it may be best though if peeps stop referring to how expensive and a waste the 3m sun gun is as it has been explained again its not for defect spotting but for body shop use which none of us will be using it for and know how well it performs. it was just the best thing to use at the time until now.


----------



## details

Built mine yesterday just ordered the solux bulb hopefully will notice the diff from 25w low voltage b&q item.


----------



## MattBennett

Downlighters that use these bulbs use a clip to hold the lamp into the fitting.

Looking at the pictures it looks possible to also install this clip to retain the bulb, making it changeable should it be required.

Regards Matt


----------



## Flair

Water proof 12v holder came to day all supplied with the transformer etc, It has a clamp too that will just bolt onto the site light. Just got to go out and get a site light to bolt it to, and order the colour corrective bulb.


----------



## swompdonkey

Flair said:


> Water proof 12v holder came to day all supplied with the transformer etc, It has a clamp too that will just bolt onto the site light. Just got to go out and get a site light to bolt it to, and order the colour corrective bulb.


 Liking that a lot..:thumb:


----------



## CoopersE91

Liking the site lamp, but as someone else said (amiller?) it needs to be around 30cm from the surface to be effective - does that not make the site lamp a bit cumbersome?

Or would you angle it to inspect, swing out of the way, use polisher, then bring back to inspect again?


----------



## Flair

CoopersE91 said:


> Liking the site lamp, but as someone else said (amiller?) it needs to be around 30cm from the surface to be effective - does that not make the site lamp a bit cumbersome?
> 
> Or would you angle it to inspect, swing out of the way, use polisher, then bring back to inspect again?


Not sure tbh, It was just an idea, and though it Can only be a good addition to add another type of light to the site light.


----------



## amiller

CoopersE91 said:


> Liking the site lamp, but as someone else said (amiller?) it needs to be around 30cm from the surface to be effective - does that not make the site lamp a bit cumbersome?
> 
> Or would you angle it to inspect, swing out of the way, use polisher, then bring back to inspect again?


Clip it to your headband/ear/eye-brow for a handsfree Sun Gun. :thumb:


----------



## Flair

amiller said:


> Clip it to your headband/ear/eye-brow for a handsfree Sun Gun. :thumb:


Theres loads of uses, I never though of that. I did think of using a camera stand or mic stand to mount it so I can have it next to me.


----------



## MellowYellow

For those following this thread that might not see the other one, here's my gun complete with internal fan and now built in charger!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820&page=23

Cheers


----------



## brautomobile

Flair said:


> Water proof 12v holder came to day all supplied with the transformer etc, It has a clamp too that will just bolt onto the site light. Just got to go out and get a site light to bolt it to, and order the colour corrective bulb.


Very nice tool, I like it.I think that the cordless one is not that versatile due to it's battery.Maybe a bigger battery would do the trick but that's another story.The "plug in" one or the "hair drier" it's limited with a 110v or 220 v source but it won't let you down when you need it the most.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Brilliant thread!!!


----------



## ashk

Fantastic thread well done guys top work... Was thinking of getting a 3M sun Gun but after seeing this imediatley went to B&Q and got the bits and bobs... was very easy to do and took no longer than 10 mins to do, its that simple and effective.

On looking at what you guys have done already i had an idea to further compliment what yous have already done with the existing bits and bobs left over from the drill. I decided to make a bracket holder for the bulb fitment. This took me about an extra hour or so to do as its a bit fiddly took a few photos too that shows what i done...

The inside of the drill before anything was taken appart. I took apart the main part of the motor and the chuck bit to get at the circular cream coloured disc as show in pic 2.










Widened this with a dremel so the light fitment was a snug and tight fit










This shows the light fitment and bulb in the bracket



















I needed to remove the locating slot for the bracket back about 10mm -15mm in order for the buld to fit tight between the housing and bracket. below shows where it was removed from










This shows what i was left with after cutting it off with a knife and dremel and after being tidied up with sandpaper.



















After the locating slot was glued in its new place and the bracket then fitted in










and a few other angles and it working




























so ive jumped on the band wagon too and its great cheers to those who put in all the hard work...


----------



## Guest

Built mine today, I have an idea to get rid of the variable output while retaining the original trigger and add a turbo function. I'll report back with my findings tomorrow.

Now to order this solux bulb.


----------



## Guest

Well, I've converted the trigger so it's now "digital".

Edit: I forgot to mention, you need to remove the transistor and heatsink/bracket first - you won't need this once you're done, anyway.

To do this you need to disassemble the trigger, it's fairly straight forward, all you need is a very small flat screw driver to lift up the clips at the bottom. Be sure to hold on to the trigger as you disassemble the bottom half, as the trigger will be released.

Once you've spit it into the two (well three including the trigger) parts, you need to disassemble the bottom half - again, this is just a case of opening the clips. This will release the wires.

Once inside, you need to make a little modification, that is to remove one of the pieces of metal that hold the wires in place from the PCB. I'm not sure if this is really necessary, I did it to go on the side of caution.

You should be able to see what was done here:









While you're in there, you'll see a little battery shaped resistor, remove this, too.

Once you've done that, you want to re-assemble with the live from the battery in pin 1, or "B", then bridge 4 and 5 (or S and D) and finally have the live feed to your lamp in 6 (or M2).

Pic:









So essentially you have the supply on pin 1, you're bridging 4 and 5 (as there are two separate contacts throughout the travel of the trigger) and then have the feed to the bulb on pin 6.

I've also worked out how to add a SunGun-esque boost using the direction switch, I'll post up with my results once done.

A quick video demonstrating full power throughout the range of the trigger:


----------



## Nanoman

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Looks good but I'm not sure why you'd want to get rid of the analogue switch. I find it is better with this (i've tried both) as you can vary the light output. The only one I've got with a digital switch is one where I broke the original one which I use as a back-up. Replacement switch was £0.99 from maplin.

Also for the SunGun style boost you just use a 14.4v battery. Simples.


----------



## Guest

I can't see why you'd want to vary the light output? I just found it a pain having to hold the trigger fully (these B&Q ones are quite stiff). This solution is reversible, you just need to solder that broken connection back and put the wires all back where they came from 

Using a 14.4V batter requires spending more money on something more expensive, plus, having it running that voltage permanently is going to reduce the life of the bulb.

There is a cheaper, switchable solution


----------



## Superspec

I built my £10 B&Q Sun Gun with a 50w halogen originally and then changed to a 35w Solux. I really wish I'd gone for a 50w Solux....In daylight the 35w makes it hard to spot the defects.....either that or my car doesn't have any! 

I think the extra brightness with the 50w would be worth having. 

The daylight bulb (Solux) is better at spotting holograms for sure.


----------



## Guest

I'll probably buy a second to have two batteries, perhaps it'd be a good idea to have a bright led or 50w unit in a second one for outside use.


----------



## TigerUK

would be cool if someone good with DIY came up with a parts list.

edit: never mind found it. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2651058&postcount=333

total cost come up at £27 for the DIY, I'm just going to go ahead and get a HID 65w torch for around £50.


----------



## RobDom

Great thread. I just built one of these - £12.98 for the drill and £4.00 for the bulb and holder, so £16.98 all in. Tried it out on a bright sunny day and works great, better than my Brinkmann torch. I will get the 4700k Solux bulb but so far it's great!


----------



## TigerUK

picked up a tesco value cordless drill for £6.

The pirce on the shelves was £9.99, I was borderline because I wasn't all for the idea of creating my own sun gun. Then I thought, £10 can't be too bad. Took it to the checkout and £6 came up.

Absolute steal, tempted to go out and buy another to use as an actuasl drill, but I have a bosch with standard spec which I can buy batteries and other parts for. These drills don't have replaceable parts as they're not standard so I decided not to bother buying another for drill use.


----------



## rsdan1984

I want to make one of these but my donor hair dryer has a weird type of screw that I have not seen before :/ I'll do a pic and show you all.


----------



## rsdan1984

i've been following this thread to make my own sun gun. only thing is my cheap hair dryer has alot more wiring in it and i'm not sure what i need to wire to my bulb holder! here are a few pics, can anyone advise?



all of that wiring went to eh heating unit


----------



## superdoug

You'll need a 12v transformer and a new switch. Switch the 240v into the transformer and put 12v on your lamp. 

I'd stick to a battery drill though.


----------



## Nanoman

rsdan1984 said:


> i've been following this thread to make my own sun gun. only thing is my cheap hair dryer has alot more wiring in it and i'm not sure what i need to wire to my bulb holder! here are a few pics, can anyone advise?
> 
> 
> 
> all of that wiring went to eh heating unit


Have you seen the thread on making it with a battery powered drill? a few pounds more expensive but far less dangerous. Also about the same price if you're buying a 12v transformer to step down the mains voltage.


----------



## rsdan1984

my effort:



















it was a bit more difficult than i anticipated. i only had a steel bracket for mounting the bulb holder on. drilling it was tough and screwing the screws was difficult as they wouldn't bite and screw in :/ but i got there eventually. then one of the wires to the switch broke off and had to be re-soldered. it seems my iron is on it's way out as the tip wasn't melting the solder - it was a right faff! I need 2 more hands for soldering!

Anyway, i persevere and it worked:



















My Focus needs a dam good detail mind! Not been done in 18 months. I move house in 3 weeks and will have a garage to keep it mint in 

PS pics may not be great as they were done on my phone. But the swirls really did show up!


----------



## waxyclean

that looks great may give it a go myself!


----------



## Rscossieboy

Built mine today with correct bulb, great idea and fantastic find by OP.


----------



## WannaBd

Where have the pics gone off page 37 "zeros solar gun"? No offense to nano man, I was just interested in how step by step his pics were as I'm a totally bone head concerned this make your own sun gun but I have got nearly all the bits.


----------



## -Kev-

well this is a nearly five year old thread...


----------

